# (IRR) The Rokugan IR (Turn 1)



## Creamsteak (Sep 13, 2002)

*The Rokugan IR (Turn 1)*

* Power Levels *
A power level is the basic measurement of power in the IR. There are different representations of a power level, but for the purposes of the IR, all power levels are considered equal. Power levels represent combat strength. It is important to understand the variety of Power Levels that exist in order to best understand the game.

Some power levels represent entire military units with thousands of men. Some power levels represent the strength of a small group of elite soldiers. Other power levels represent only a fraction of the power of a great individual.

Character Levels as Power Levels
1 PL = 12,800 1st level commoners wearing padded armor, a wooden shield, and a simple weapon
1 PL = 6400 1st level warriors wearing studded leather, a wooden shield, and a martial weapon
1 PL = 320 1st or 2nd level characters wearing ashigaru armor and wielding a martial weapon
1 PL = 160 3rd or 4th level characters wearing ashigaru armor and wielding a martial weapon
1 PL = 80 5th or 6th level characters wearing light or medium armor and with some masterwork weapons
1 PL = 40 7th or 8th level characters wearing medium or heavy armor and with many masterwork weapons
1 PL = 2 8th or 9th level characters wearing standard equipment for their levels
1 PL = 1 10th - 14th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
2 PL = 1 15th - 19th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
3 PL = 1 20th - 24th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
4 PL = 1 25th - 29th level character wearing standard equipment for his/her level
+1 PL for every 5 levels after 25th

Creature Hit Dice as Power Levels
5 PL = One creature with 73-80 HD
4 PL = One Creature with 64-72 HD
3 PL = One creature with 57-64 HD
2 PL = One creature with 49-56 HD
1 PL = One creature with 33-48 HD
1 PL = 2 creatures with 25-32 HD each
1 PL = 40 creatures with 17-24 HD each
1 PL = 80 creatures with 9-16 HD each
1 PL = 160 creatures with 7-8 HD each
1 PL = 320 creatures with 5-6 HD each
1 PL = 6,400 creatures with 3-4 HD each
1 PL = 12,800 creatures with 1-2 HD each
+1 PL for every 8 HD after 80th

Power Levels as Resources
1 PL = 32,000 Gold Pieces
1 PL = 80 Masterwork Katanas
1 PL = 64 Pounds of Mithral
1 PL = 48 Pounds of Adamantium
1 PL = 8 Pearls of Power (2nd Level)
1 PL = A Single +6 Weapon

Power Levels as Enhancements or Damage (for 1 character)
1 PL = 5 Character Levels beyond 10th
1 PL = 64 Points of Strength
1 PL = 32 Bonus Hit Dice (d8s)
-1 PL = 32 Damage Dice (d8s)
-1 PL = 64 Points of Ability Damage
-1 PL = 8 Negative Levels (Not permanent Level Loss)







* Industrial Ratings *
Industrial ratings represent the rate of production available to a power. Your IR for each city, town, clan family, and other unit represents the rate at which new units are trained, and new resources acquired and refined. A power that can successfully put together a strong IR will have the advantage of a strong PL backing.

Large cities and powerful families have high IR ratings, representing how fast you can produce new PL. The chart below lists the rate at which a particular IR rating will generate PL.

Industrial Ratings and PL
1 IR = 1 PL per turn
3 IR = 2 PL per turn
6 IR = 3 PL per turn
10 IR = 4 PL per turn
15 IR = 5 PL per turn
21 IR = 6 PL per turn
28 IR = 7 PL per turn
36 IR = 8 PL per turn
45 IR = 9 PL per turn
55 IR = 10 PL per turn
x (1/2x + 0.5) = IR requirement
x = PL per turn 

You can improve the Industrial rating of anything that already has an Industrial rating of 0 or more. Simply paying a certain amount of PL in order to advance a territories IR will help to improve your economy and military at the same time.

To buy 1 IR Point, set aside 5 PL.

You can create new territories by paying a 25 PL initial Fee. This territory has an initial IR rank of 1.Forming new cities is not as profitable as fortifying those that already exist, however in the long run it can be a great bonus.

Creating New Locations
25 PL = Initial IR 1
35 PL = Initial IR 3
60 PL = Initial IR 6
80 PL = Initial IR 10
105 PL = Initial IR 15
135 PL = Initial IR 21







* Advancing Your Civilization *
Culture, science, and power do not flow in the same hands. Developing your Civilization allows you to advance in both cultural and intellectual terms. Players with high ratings in Advanced Civilization will have incredible new ideas to use, based on the year they have advanced into.

In order to determine the number of years a player advances during a turn, you must assign a certain amount of PL. The chart below shows how many years you advance for a particular PL total assigned to Civilization Advancement. All players begin with their society being considered that of the year 1500. At the year 2000 new Advancement Criteria open up, allowing players to select from a variety of advanced technology feats.

Civilization advancement
1PL = 1 year
3 PL = 2 years
6 PL = 3 years
10 PL = 4 years
15 PL = 5 years
21 PL = 6 years
28 PL = 7 years
36 PL = 8 years
45 PL = 9 years
55 PL = 10 years
x (1/2x + 0.5) = PL investment required
Where x = the number of years of advancement 

*Normal Technology (Years 1500+)*
Astronomy, Biology and Medicine, Mathematics, Physics, Geography, Mechanics, Engineering, Manufacturing

* Astronomy *
Divine/Arcane/Science
0 Rank: Your power has a 10% insight bonus.
1st Rank: Your power has a 20% insight bonus.
2nd Rank: -5% to Epic Magic Costs.
3rd Rank: Your power has a 30% insight bonus.
4th Rank: Your power has a 40% insight bonus.
5th Rank: -10% to Epic Magic Costs.
6th Rank: Your power has a 50% insight bonus.
7th Rank: Your power has a 60% insight bonus.
8th Rank: -15% to Epic Magic Costs.
9th Rank: Your power has a 70% insight bonus.
10th Rank: Your power has a 80% insight bonus.
11th Rank: -20% to Epic Magic Costs.
12th Rank: Your power has an 90% insight bonus.
13th Rank: Your power has a 100% insight bonus.
14th Rank: -25% to Epic Magic Costs.
15th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank. NPCs are considered divine rank 0.
16th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank.
17th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank. NPCs are considered divine rank 1.
18th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank.
19th Rank: Your PC gains 1 Divine Rank. NPCs are considered Divine rank 2.
20th Rank: Your Power gains unavoidable Scry 1/turn.

* Biology and Medicine *
Divine/Science
0 Rank: Resist Common Disease 5%.
1st Rank: Resist Common Disease 10%. Resist Taint 5%
2nd Rank: Resist Common Disease 20%. Resist Taint 10%.
3rd Rank: Resist Common Disease 30%. Resist Taint 15%.
4th Rank: Resist Common Disease 40%. Resist Taint 20%.
5th Rank: Resist Common Disease 50%. Resist Blight 5%. Resist Taint 25%.
6th Rank: Resist Common Disease 60%. Resist Blight 10%. Resist Taint 30%.
7th Rank: Resist Common Disease 70%. Resist Blight 20%. Resist Taint 35%.
8th Rank: Resist Common Disease 80%. Resist Blight 30%. Resist Taint 40%.
9th Rank: Resist Common Disease 90%. Resist Blight 40%. Resist Taint 45%.
10th Rank: Resist Common Disease 100%. Resist Blight 50%. Resist Magic Disease 5%. Resist Taint 50%.
11th Rank: Resist Blight 60%. Resist Magic Disease 10%. Resist Taint 55%.
12th Rank: Resist Blight 70%. Resist Magic Disease 20%. Resist Taint 60%.
13th Rank: Resist Blight 80%. Resist Magic Disease 30%. Resist Taint 65%.
14th Rank: Resist Blight 90%. Resist Magic Disease 40%. Resist Taint 70%.
15th Rank: Resist Blight 100%. Resist Magic Disease 50%. Resist Taint 75%.
16th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 60%. Resist Taint 80%.
17th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 70%. Resist Taint 85%.
18th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 80%. Resist Taint 90%.
19th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 90%. Resist Taint 95%.
20th Rank: Resist Magic Disease 100%. Resist Taint 100%.

* Mathematics *
Science
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: +1 Years/turn.
2nd Rank: +2 IR/turn. 
3rd Rank: +3 PL/turn.
4th Rank: +2 Years/turn.
5th Rank: +4 IR/turn.
6th Rank: +6 PL/turn.
7th Rank: +3 Years/turn.
8th Rank: +6 IR/turn.
9th Rank: +9 PL/turn.
10th Rank: +4 Years/turn.
11th Rank: +8 IR/turn.
12th Rank: +12 PL/turn.
13th Rank: +5 Years/turn.
14th Rank: +10 IR/turn.
15th Rank: +15 PL/turn.
16th Rank: +6 Years/turn.
17th Rank: +12 IR/turn.
18th Rank: +18 PL/turn.
19th Rank: +7 Years/turn.
20th Rank: +14 IR/turn. 

* Physics *
Science
0 Rank: Costs 5 Points to raise 1 IR point.
1st Rank: +5 Years.
2nd Rank: +1 Attack Bonus to Mechanical Traps.
3rd Rank: +5 Years.
4th Rank: +1 Attack Bonus vs. Castles.
5th Rank: +5 Years.
6th Rank: Costs 4 Points to raise 1 IR point.
7th Rank: +5 Years.
8th Rank: +2 Attack Bonus to Mechanical Traps.
9th Rank: +5 Years.
10th Rank: +2 Attack Bonus vs. Castles.
11th Rank: +5 Years.
12th Rank: Costs 3 Points to raise 1 IR point.
13th Rank: +5 Years.
14th Rank: +3 Attack Bonus to Mechanical Traps.
15th Rank: +5 Years.
16th Rank: +3 Attack Bonus vs. Castles.
17th Rank: +5 Years.
18th Rank: Costs 2 Points to raise 1 IR point.
19th Rank: +5 Years.
20th Rank: +4 Attack Bonus to Mechanical Traps.

* Geography *
Divine/Science
0 Rank: No Bonus.
1st Rank: +1 Defense Bonus to Natural Fortifications.
2nd Rank: +5 IR points.
3rd Rank: +1 Defense Bonus to Castles.
4th Rank: +5 IR points.
5th Rank: +1 Attack Bonus vs. Natural Fortifications.
6th Rank: +5 IR points.
7th Rank: +2 Defense Bonus to Castles.
8th Rank: +5 IR points.
9th Rank: +2 Defense Bonus to Natural Fortifications.
10th Rank: +5 IR points.
11th Rank: +3 Defense Bonus to Castles.
12th Rank: +5 IR points.
13th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Natural Fortifications.
14th Rank: +5 IR points.
15th Rank: +4 Defense Bonus to Castles.
16th Rank: +5 IR points.
17th Rank: +3 Defense Bonus to Natural Fortifications.
18th Rank: +5 IR points.
19th Rank: +5 Defense Bonus to Castles.
20th Rank: +5 IR points.

* Mechanics *
Science
0 Rank: 3 Free Traps/turn.
1st Rank: +5 PL.
2nd Rank: +1 IR point.
3rd Rank: +3 PL/turn.
4th Rank: 6 Free Traps/turn.
5th Rank: +5 PL.
6th Rank: +3 IR points.
7th Rank: +6 PL/turn.
8th Rank: 9 Free Traps/turn.
9th Rank: +5 PL.
10th Rank: +5 IR points.
11th Rank: +9 PL/turn.
12th Rank: 12 Free Traps/turn.
13th Rank: +5 PL.
14th Rank: +7 IR points.
15th Rank: +12 PL/turn.
16th Rank: 15 Free Traps/turn.
17th Rank: +5 PL.
18th Rank: +9 IR points.
19th Rank: +15 PL/turn.
20th Rank: 18 Free Traps/turn.

* Engineering *
Science
0 Ranks: Traps can be purchased for 5 PL.
1st Rank: Heavy Units (+1/+1) can be purchased for 10 PL.
2nd Rank: +5 PL.
3rd Rank: +3 IR points. +3 PL.
4th Rank: Traps can be purchased for 4 PL.
5th Rank: Heavy Units (+2/+1) can be purchased for 8 PL.
6th Rank. +5 PL.
7th Rank: +3 IR points. +3 PL.
8th Rank: Traps can be purchased for 3 PL.
9th Rank: Heavy Units (+2/+2) can be purchased for 6 PL.
10th Rank: +5 PL.
11th Rank: +3 IR points. +3 PL.
12th Rank: Traps can be purchased for 2 PL.
13th Rank: Heavy Units (+3/+2) can be purchased for 4 PL.
14th Rank: +5 PL.
15th Rank: +3 IR. +3 PL.
16th Rank: Traps can be purchased for 1 PL.
17th Rank: Heavy Units (+3/+3) can be purchased for 2 PL.
18th Rank: +5 PL.
19th Rank: +3 IR. +3 PL.
20th Rank: Two Traps can be purchased  for 1 PL.

* Manufacturing *
Arcane/Science
0 Ranks: No Bonus.
1st Rank: +1 IR to all territories with at least 1 point of IR.
2nd Rank: +1 PL/turn.
3rd Rank: -5% to artifact costs.
4th Rank: +2 IR to all territories with at least 3 points of IR.
5th Rank: +3 PL/turn.
6th Rank: -10% to artifact costs.
7th Rank: +3 IR to all territories with at least 6 points of IR.
8th Rank: +6 PL/turn.
9th Rank: -15% to artifact costs.
10th Rank: +4 IR to all territories with at least 10 points of IR.
11th Rank: +10 PL/turn.
12th Rank: -20% to artifact costs.
13th Rank: +5 IR to all territories with at least 15 points of IR.
14th Rank: +15 PL/turn.
15th Rank: -25% to artifact costs.
16th Rank: +21 PL/turn.
17th Rank: +6 IR to all territories with at least 21 points of IR.
18th Rank: -30% to artifact costs.
19th Rank: +28 PL/turn.
20th Rank: +7 IR to all territories with at least 28 points of IR.







* Advanced Civilizations *
After a power has gained 50 research feats, and advanced to the year 2000, that power gains the ability to access advanced technology and develop incredibly cultured and diverse civilizations. The power of Advanced Technology develops in the same way as normal technology, however feats are gained at a much slower rate.

A player who wishes to gain a new Technology Feat from the old list is welcome to, for every 10 levels they advance. However, those advantages do not compare to those that Advanced Technology presents. That is why a power gains only one advanced tech feat every 30 levels of civilization. Powers that gain enough ranks in given schools can learn the most awesome and modest of technologies.

* Advanced Technology (Years 2000+)*
Construction, Power, Chemistry, Sociology, Computers, Biology, Physics, and Force Fields

* Construction *
Science
Examples: Anti-Missile Rockets, Reinforced Hulls, and Fighter Aircraft.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: +10 PL/turn
2nd Rank: +10 IR/turn
3rd Rank: +1 Defense Tech Bonus
4th Rank: +20 PL/turn
5th Rank: +20 IR/turn
6th Rank: +2 Defense Tech Bonus.
7th Rank: +30 PL/turn
8th Rank: +30 IR/turn
9th Rank: +3 Defense Tech Bonus
10th Rank: Perfect Construction	

* Power *
Arcane/Science
Examples: Freighters, Bombs, and Nuclear Powered Ships.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank:  +1 Attack vs. Humanoids.
2nd Rank: +1 Attack vs. Monstrous Humanoids.
3rd Rank: +1 Attack vs. Outsiders.
4th Rank: +1 Attack vs. Undead.
5th Rank: +1 Attack Tech Bonus.
6th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Humanoids.
7th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Monstrous Humanoids.
8th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Outsiders.
9th Rank: +2 Attack vs. Undead.
10th Rank: +2 Attack Tech Bonus.

* Chemistry *
Science
Examples: Fuel Tanks, Missiles, Fuel Cells, and Titanium Armor.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: +10 IR/turn.
2nd Rank: +10 PL/turn.
3rd Rank: +1 Attack Tech Bonus.
4th Rank: +20 IR/turn.
5th Rank: +20 PL/turn.
6th Rank: +2 Attack Tech Bonus.
7th Rank: +30 IR/turn.
8th Rank: +30 PL/turn.
9th Rank: +3 Attack Tech Bonus.
10th Rank: Perfect Chemistry

* Sociology *
Divine/Science
Examples: Military Academics.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: Produce 10 PL at +1/+1 each turn.
2nd Rank: +5 IR points to all territories with at least 6 IR points.
3rd Rank: +1 PL per territory with at least 1 IR point.
4th Rank: Produce 20 PL at +1/+1 each turn.
5th Rank: +5 IR points to all territories with at least 6 IR points.
6th Rank: +1 PL per territory with at least 1 IR point.
7th Rank: Produce 30 PL at +1/+1 each turn.
8th Rank: +5 IR points to all territories with at least 6 IR points.
9th Rank: +1 PL per territory with at least 1 IR point.
10th Rank: Produce 30 PL/turn at +1/+1 each turn.

* Computers *
Examples: Electronic Computers.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: +1 PL/turn.
2nd Rank: +3 PL/turn.
3rd Rank: +10 PL/turn.
4th Rank: +1/+1 Tech Bonus.
5th Rank: +15 PL/turn.
6th Rank: +21 PL/turn.
7th Rank: +28 PL/turn.
8th Rank: +2/+2 Tech Bonus.
9th Rank: +36 PL/turn.
10th Rank: +45 PL/turn.

* Biology *
Divine/Science
Examples: Biospheres, and Hydroponics Farms.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: Regenerate 4 PL per turn.
2nd Rank: Regenerate 10 PL per turn.
3rd Rank: Regenerate 18 PL per turn.
4th Rank: Regenerate 28 PL per turn.
5th Rank: Regenerate 40 PL per turn.
6th Rank: Regenerate 60 PL per turn.
7th Rank: Regenerate 90 PL per turn.
8th Rank: Regenerate 140 PL per turn.
9th Rank: Regenerate 200 PL per turn.
10th Rank: Regenerate 300 PL per turn.

* Physics *
Science
Examples: Laser Cannons, Laser Rifles, and Space Scanners.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: Scry at 50% 10/turn.
2nd Rank: +1 Attack Tech Bonus.
3rd Rank: +2 Attack Tech Bonus.
4th Rank:  +1 PL/turn.
5th Rank: Scry at 60% 10/turn.
6th Rank: +1 Defense Tech Bonus.
7th Rank: +2 Defense Tech Bonus.
8th Rank: +3 PL/turn.
9th Rank: Scry at 70% 10/turn.
10th Rank: Perfect Physics

* Force Fields *
Arcane/Divine/Science
Examples: Class I Shields, ECM Jammers, and Mass Drivers.
0 Rank: No Bonus
1st Rank: Can create Mythals of 1st Level Spells. (Example: Detect Magic, Psionics, Science)
2nd Rank: +1 Defense Tech Bonus.
3rd Rank: Can create Mythals of 3rd Level Spells. (Example: Dispel Magic, Psionics, Science)
4th Rank: +2 Defense Tech Bonus.
5th Rank: Can create Mythals of 5th Level Spells. (Example: Dispel Chaos/Evil/Good/Law)
6th Rank: +3 Defense Tech Bonus.
7th Rank: Can create Mythals of 7th Level Spells. (Example: Greater Scrying, Holy Word, and Dictum).
8th Rank: +4 Defense Tech Bonus.
9th Rank: Can create Mythals of 9th Level Spells. (Example: Astral Projection, Gate, Storm of Vengeance.)
10th Rank: +5 Defense Tech Bonus.







* Artifacts *
Artifacts are created through expenditure of resources. Using the Epic Level Handbook, the following cost tables were created. Artifacts are created by spending the PL you generate from your IR scores. Every 1 point of PL you generate each turn can be turned into gold (36000 pieces) if you ever wish to. You should inform the moderator if you are creating an artifact before the turn begins. Players can ask for different variations from those listed here, and the Mod will supply you with a relatively accurate cost. You can pay for an artifact over many turns if you choose.

Offensive Character Bonus Costs
+1 Character Bonus = 720,000 gold
+2 Character Bonus = 980,000 gold
+3 Character Bonus = 1,280,000 gold
+4 Character Bonus = 1,620,000 gold
+5 Character Bonus = 2,000,000 gold
+6 Character Bonus = 2,420,000 gold
+7 Character Bonus = 2,880,000 gold
+8 Character Bonus = 3,380,000 gold
+9 Character Bonus = 3,920,000 gold
+10 Character Bonus = 4,500,000 gold

Offensive Army Bonus Costs
+1 Army Bonus = 5,120,000 gold
+2 Army Bonus = 5,780,000 gold
+3 Army Bonus = 6,480,000 gold
+4 Army Bonus = 7,220,000 gold
+5 Army Bonus = 8,000,000 gold
+6 Army Bonus = 8,820,000 gold
+7 Army Bonus = 9,680,000 gold
+8 Army Bonus = 10,580,000 gold
+9 Army Bonus = 11,520,000 gold
+10 Army Bonus = 12,500,000 gold

Defensive Character Bonus Costs
+1 Character Bonus = 360,000 gold
+2 Character Bonus = 490,000 gold
+3 Character Bonus = 640,000 gold
+4 Character Bonus = 810,000 gold
+5 Character Bonus = 1,000,000 gold
+6 Character Bonus = 1,210,000 gold
+7 Character Bonus = 1,440,000 gold
+8 Character Bonus = 1,690,000 gold
+9 Character Bonus = 1,960,000 gold
+10 Character Bonus = 2,250,000 gold

Defensive Army Bonus Costs
+1 Army Bonus = 2,560,000 gold
+2 Army Bonus = 2,890,000 gold
+3 Army Bonus = 3,240,000 gold
+4 Army Bonus = 3,610,000 gold
+5 Army Bonus = 4,000,000 gold
+6 Army Bonus = 4,410,000 gold
+7 Army Bonus = 4,840,000 gold
+8 Army Bonus = 5,290,000 gold
+9 Army Bonus = 5,760,000 gold
+10 Army Bonus = 6,250,000 gold

Examples of Other Bonuses
Engraves Epic Spells: +10
Control Weather: +9
Calling: +8
Suicidal Burst: +7
Scry: +6
Lucky: +5
Uncanny Escape: +4
Automatic Subversion: +3
Turning: +2
Taint: +1

Engraves Epic Spells
Offensive Army Bonus: All offensive epic spells can be cast an additional 1/turn for every 100 PL. 
Defensive Army Bonus: All defensive epic spells can be cast an additional 1/turn for every 100 PL. 
Offensive Character Bonus: The wielder can cast all offensive Epic spells 1/turn. 
Defensive Character Bonus: The wielder can cast all defensive Epic spells 1/turn.

Control Weather
Offensive Army Bonus: The wielder can create and control constant 9th level weather affects within a few hundred miles of the artifact.
Defensive Army Bonus: The wielder is made completely immune to all weather, and his entire army resists the affects as well. Also, any natural disasters are completely resisted.
Offensive Character Bonus: The wielder is capable of fighting using the power of complete 9th level weather in his vacinity, providing many circumstantial benefits and causing many negative affects to anyone trying to attack him.
Defensive Character Bonus: The wielder can survive all types of natural disasters, and is immune to the affects of weather magic.

Calling
Offensive Army Bonus: The wielder can move his Armies freely from any one point to any other without error.
Defensive Army Bonus: The wielder can prevent anyone from summoning, teleporting, or otherwise moving around inside of controlled territory.
Offensive Character Bonus: The possessor of this artifact can summon up to 25 PL/turn during one combat. This PL disappears at the end of the combat it is summoned during. This PL also starts off with an initial +2/+0 bonus, and cannot make defense rolls.
Defensive Character Bonus: The possessor of this artifact. can summon up to 25 PL/turn during one combat. This PL disappears at the end of the combat it is sommoned during. This PL also starts off with an initial +0/+2 bonus, and cannot make attack rolls.

Suicidal Burst
Offensive Army Bonus: All units under the players control can be sent to Suicide combat. Such units get +20 to all normal attack rolls, and make two normal attack rolls with no bonus, but die immediately.
Defensive Army Bonus: All units under the players control can commit suicide to put up two +20 defense rolls, and get to make thier normal amount of defense rolls, but die immediately. 
Offensive Character Bonus: The possessor of this artifact can commit suicide (destroying the artifact) to make 20 attack rolls at +20 each.
Defensive Character Bonus: The possessor of this artifact can commit suicide (destroying the artifact) to make 20 defense rolls at +20 each.

Scry
Offensive Army Bonus: Player gains Flawless Scry 1/turn or Good Scry (50%) 5/turn.
Defensive Army Bonus: Players power gains immunity to Good Scry, and 50% chance to resist Flawless Scry.
Offensive Character Bonus: Player can Good Scry 1/turn.
Defensive Character Bonus: Player gains immunity to scrying for one individual.

Lucky
Offensive Army Bonus: Your army makes two different sets of attack rolls each round, and gets the better one.
Defensive Army Bonus: Your army makes two different sets of defense rolls each round, and gets the better one.
Offensive Character Bonus: The bearer gets to make 5 sets of attack rolls each round, and takes the best one.
Defensive Character Bonus: The bearer gets to make 5 sets of defense rolls each round, and takes the best one.

Uncanny Escape 
Offensive Army Bonus: Your army can prevent anyone from fleeing you in combat, unless they have Uncanny Escape (defense).
Defensive Army Bonus: Your army can flee at any point from a battle free of worry.
Offensive Character Bonus: The wielder of this artifact can prevent any 8 PL of units from fleeing him per PL under his control.
Defensive Character Bonus: The wielder of this artifact can flee even if slain 1/turn.

Automatic Subversion
Offensive Army Bonus: Your power can subvert enemies defeated by you at least 25% of the time.
Defensive Army Bonus: Your power is immune to subversion.
Offensive Character Bonus: This item subverts anyone who willingly takes the weapon (otherwise they get to attempt to defend themselves).
Defensive Character Bonus: This item prevents this unit from being subverted.

Turning
Offensive Army Bonus: All Units fighting against your power have a 10% chance to flee in terror and a 5% chance to join your cause.
Defensive Army Bonus: Your power can stop all enemies turning attempts without fail.
Offensive Character Bonus: All Units that directly confront this character have a 25% chance to flee in terror if their individual PL is less than that character, and the character has a 10% chance to convert units that would flee to his aid.
Defensive Character Bonus: This character is not subject to turning.

Taint
Offensive Army Bonus: If you choose, your power can use Maho to raise defeated foes as servants after defeating them, with a 10% chance per PL. If your power is a shadow lands power, you gain +5% to your normal subversion.
Defensive Army Bonus: Your power negates Maho and taint and causes a -25% chance to such subversion tactics.
Offensive Character Bonus: This character gains a 10% subversion chance to defeated foes. Shadow lands powers get a +5%.
Defensive Character Bonus: This character cannot be tainted by any means.







* Epic Magic *
Epic spells are loosely based on the Epic Level Handbook. All spells are subject to DM discretion. If you don't know how to create an epic spell using the rules, just describe something you want to do with magic and a player or the moderator should be available to help you create your spell.

Your total investment in Epic Magic is listed in the lists, and will be totaled. No other player will know what you are researching, simply that you did some research the previous turn.

Your Power can cast epic spells based on your PL. The Chance that an epic spell will succeed is based on your total PL. If a player has a PL of 200, then they have a 100% chance to cast any Epic Spells up to a DC of 200. Also, you can only cast your Epic spell 1/turn per 100 PL you control. This limits the use of epic spells, but allows a player to create spells with DCs of incredible magnitude and allows for some amazing effects. Mitigating factors are subject to DM approval (time factors are more likely to be allowed than others, subject to discretion).

How to do it: First, think about your spell as if it was a real affect, and then try and make it come out through the rules. I listed all of the Spell Seeds, and their base DC for everyone. Those are good starting points for telling the moderator what kind of spell you want to cast. Describe to the Moderator how your spell is affected by each spell seed you choose to combine. If you own an Epic Level Handbook you can do even more by adding specific affects to your spells. 

Epic Mitigating Factors

(The increasing time increments stack)
Increase Casting time to 1 round of IR combat = -10
Increase Casting time to 1 month in the IR = -20
Increase Casting time to 3 months in the IR = -30
Increase Casting time to 6 months in the IR = -40
Increase Casting time to 1 turn = -50

Cause 1 PL of damage to your own power = -1
Cause 1 Level of damage to a PC or NPC = -1
Using a Minor Ad-Hock Mitigating Factor = -10, -20, -30
Using a Major Ad-Hock Mitigating Factor = (Cost is 10%, 20%, or 50% of it's original cost)
Making the Spell 1 time use only, ever = -50 DC
Adding dispellable permanency = x5
Adding undispellable permanency = x5 (stacks with dispellable cost)
Adding pierces undispellable permanency = x5 (for attack spells mostly)







* Taint *
Taint is the force of corruption that can turn your units into horribly disfigured zombies and truly dangerous Akutenshi. Your power can control tainted units and cure them with epic spells designed to do just that. Initially, only Shadowlands powers can control tainted PL. Taint is accumulated by failing to prepare for combat with tainted powers, or though the use of Maho Magic. You will be informed if your power has any tainted PL, including information on how many PL and how much taint.

*Taint Effects*
Taint 1 = No Effect. Units with this taint score are likely sick, but not dangerous.
Taint 2 = No Effect. Units with this taint score are likely very sick, but not dangerous.
Taint 3 = No Effect. Units with this taint score are diseased, but not dangerous.
Taint 4 = Units under this affect suffer a -1/-1 penalty, and are exceptionally ill.
Taint 5 = Such units are Blighted, and suffer a -2/-2 penalty.
Taint 6 = Taint as deep as this causes units to refuse to work for most powers.
Taint 7 = This is almost to the point of true corruption, such units fight back unless restrained.
Taint 8 = Forces with this much taint are under the affects of complete madness, and will attempt to get to the nearest power that can control them.
Taint 9 = Horribly, such units will seek to join the nearest player that can control them.
Taint 10 = People under this degree of taint must be killed or will join the shadow lands (cannot be cured because they will try to resist healing spells).







*How Combat Works* 

*Surprise Rounds *
The surprise round occurs if a player truly attacks out of nowhere. Everyone has a 5% chance of avoiding this (improvable through research) and PCs are immune. During a surprise round, only one side makes attack rolls, and the opposing side rolls defense.

*1st Normal Round*
During a normal round, two or more powers are involved in a fight. The moderator rolls one 6-sided die as an attack and a defense for every PL that is involved. Any roll of 6 or greater results in an attack. Next, both sides roll defense. All rolls of 6 or greater count as a defense, and blocks attack on a 1 for 1 basis. However, attack rolls that are higher than 6 require a defense that is higher than 6. 

*2nd Normal Round (and others)*
The moderator gives a summary without actually stating any numbers for either player. After a summery is made, players can continue to fight it out, change their style and tactics, retreat, or anything else they can really do. Damage is dealt, and if the players continue to battle, the moderator will roll again.

*Combat as a Whole *
Sometimes having specific targets, like certain NPCs, PCs, cities, and castles can aid your side. These specifics are taken into account, and the moderator takes these things into consideration. The more thought out a plan, the better the results.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 15, 2002)

*	Darkwolf - PL 180/180	*
_	Player Character	_
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. 44 HD PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0	
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Kyoso Brute Squad: PL 10 IR 28	
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 16 : IR 12	
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 14 : IR 8	
	Pekkle no Oni : PL 10 IR 5	
	Kyoso Elite Force : PL 10 IR 5	

_	Artifacts	_
	Artifact: Pendant of the Shadowlands: +3/+3 character bonus 	
	An Artifact with Scry Immunity	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Shadow Dragon NPC: 29 HD: 1 PL	
	Settozai (Mantis), Onisu of Theft PL 2	
	Hakai (Phoenix), Onisu of Destruction PL 2	
	Yokubo (Crane), Onisu of Desire PL 2	
	Fushin (Scorpion), Onisu of Betrayal PL 2	
	Kyofo (Crab), Onisu of Fear PL 2	
	Nikushimi (Lion), Onisu of Hatred PL 2	
	Muchitsujo (Unicorn), Onisu of Chaos PL 2	
	Kanashimi (Dragon), Onisu of Sadness PL 2	

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 	
	Vyakarana (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Iyotishi (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Zakyo (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Festy Dog - PL 177/177	*
_	Player Character	_
	Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10/ Honour 4) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG, PL 3	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Gale Blades - PL 20 IR 15	
	Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hyumisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buneya Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Chiji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nodai Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Artifacts	_
	Blood Razor (katana) - +6 / +0	
	Emotions (mask) - +0/+0 Character Defense Scrying Bonus	
	Crystal Guard (dastana) - (+0/+6)	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Naigotsu Mishica (Sorceror 14/ Honour 2) - Female, Human, NG, PL 1	
	Khet'get'niss (Monk 14/ Honour 3) - Male, Nezumi, LG, PL 1	
	Festy Dog (Fighter 10 / Weapon Master 4 / Honour 2) - Male, Blink Dog, NG, PL 1	
	Kainakata Getsu (Sohei 14/ Honur 3) Male, Human, LG, PL 1	
	Kainakata Inikata (Ranger 10/ Shadow Scout 4/ Honour 3) Female, Human, LG, PL 1	
	Isawan Mahatra (Shaman 14/ Honour 2) Male, Human, NG, PL 1	
	Janu Geitana (Rogue 10/ Ninja Spy 4/ Honour 1) Female, TN, PL 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	_
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southeast of Rokugan	_
	Mura Sabishi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Okami (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Umoeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Oni Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Inazuma (City) PL 3 : IR 4	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Tokigogachu (Village) PL 2 : IR 2	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the Southeast of Rokugan	_ 
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 			
	Benten Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Mizen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Samui Kaze (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 10 : IR 5	
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 10 : IR 5	
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 10 : IR 5	

*	Fyre Pyronus PL 23/33	*
	PC: Akuma No Oni (Powerful Oni Lord resurrected from the dead) PL 3 	
	Major Artifact (Creamsteak knows what it is, it's under Hidden Status) 	
	The Frazina (Artifact), +3/+3 character bonus	
	Shroud of Flames (Artifact), Wearer Gains Immunity to Scrying. 	
	3 Dragons, NPCs, 1 PL each, Total PL 3	
	Horde of Akuma no Oni 10 PL IR 0 	
	Temple of Flame 7 PL IR 10	

*	Gnomeworsks PL 150/150	*
	(If you need to name your PC and PL, just post it)	
	(If you would like to have some NPCs or such, just ask.)	
	(If you would like ti name your territories, just say so.)	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location PL 10 : IR 10	

*	Janos PL 120/120	*
	Player CharacterVorador (Wu Jen 20) PL 3	

	Artifacts	
	The Persuader, Longsword, Taint (Offensive), Taint (Defensive), Turning (Offensive), Turning (Defensive)	
	Vae Victis, Longsword, Automatic Subverion (Offensive), Automatic Subverion (Defensive)	
	The Necropolis of Miir (Sentient City) (Has exceptional resistance to scrying, spying, infiltration, and such, and is also very easy to defend +0/+1 bonus on battles inside the city)	
	+6/+0 Artifact	
	+0/+6 Artifact	

	Non Player Characters
	Ariel (Monk 14) PL 1
	Azimuth the Planar: (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Dejoule the Energist: (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Mortanius the Necromancer (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Nupraptor the Mentalist (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Anacrothe the Alchemist (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Malek of the Sarafan (Samurai 14) PL 1
	Moebius the Streamer (Wu Jen 14) PL 1
	Bane the Druid (Shaman 14) PL 1

	Off Map Locations
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 9 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	
	Location (unknown name) PL 10 : IR 10	

*	Kalanyr - PL 150 /150 	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3 	

_	Artifacts 	_
	Staff of the Trickster (+6/+0) Character Bonus Character Defenses: Taint Character Defense, Automatic Subversion Defense, Turning Defense	
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus and Complete Scrying Immunity 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 10 : IR 5	
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 14 : IR 28	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Kitsune) Daimyo: Fastclaw PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Trals PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals, Beasts and Tanuki) Daimyo: Thresl PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Inaja PL 4 : IR 5	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals,Beasts and Bakeneko) Daimyo: Iniji PL 4 : IR 5	
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10 	
	Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ashai Province PL 5 : IR 1 	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1	PL 1
	Fastclaw, Male Kitsune Ranger 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Imagi Female Fox Shugenja 14 (Chaotic Good) PL 1	
	Kitsune Wilja Female Fox Ranger 5/Foxlord 9 (Neutral Good) PL 1 	
	Izi, Male Third Whisker Nezumi Sorceror 6/Ratling Shaman 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good) 	
	Te'Tik'Kir Crippled Bone Nezumi Sorceror 7/Ratling Shaman 10 (Chaotic Good) PL 2 	
	Sparrow Clan Champion: Suzume Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Ixai Nezune, Overseer of the Imperial Provinces (Courtier 13/Ranger 1) PL 1 (Lawful Good) 	
	Iniji , Female Bakeneko Wu-jen 14 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Inaja ,Male Bakeneko Rogue 6/Sorceror 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	
	Thresl Male Tanuki Fighter 4/Sorceror 10 PL 1(Chaotic Good)	
	Trals Female Tanuki Fighter 4/Barbarian 2/Frenzied Berzerker 8 PL 1 (Chaotic Good)	

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan 	_
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 	
	Higashi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Minawa Chushin (village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Nishi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4 	
	Added: * Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Knight Out - PL 150/150 	*
_	Player Character	_
	Isawa Akahita to Shu 7/Void Disciple 13, PL3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+0/+6) Character Bonus	
	Katana of Fire (+6/+0) Character Bonus	
	Cloak of Evading Tomorrow (+0/+2) Character Bonus, and DC Uncanny Escape	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Tsunami Legion, PL 4 : IR 1	
	Firestorm Legion, PL 4 : IR 1	
	Hurricane Initiates, PL 4 : IR 1	
	Avalanche Guard, PL 4 : IR 1	
	The Keepers, PL 3 : IR 1 (a group of Bushi better capable at resisting the taint of the Shadowlands than normal Rokugani)	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Cho'tchac'chek (male Nezumi Sor7/Ratling Shaman7) - PL 1	
	Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isawa Akahita's yojimbo	
	Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 1 - daimyo of the Asako	
	Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu10) PL 1 - daimyo of the Agasha	
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 8 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yobanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Morikage (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 8 : IR 5	
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Lichtenhart - 200/200 PL 	*
	Player Character 	[/I]
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	[/I]
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28 	
	The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (Move like NPCs) 	
	The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (Ignores Special Attacks like sneak attacks and attacking while fleeing) 	
	The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (Rage, +4/No Defense 1/turn) 	
	Rojin's Wanderers, a brotherhood of scouts and explorers PL 3 : IR 1	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ito Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Kugoi Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hanmida Province PL 5 : IR 1 	

	Non-Player Characters 	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1 	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 13) PL 1 	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Kishi Charger 7) PL 1 	[/I]
	Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/Explorer 3) PL 1 	

	Territories in the North West of Rokugan 	
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Bugaisha (Fort) PL 7 : IR 5 	[/I]
	Egami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5 	
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4 	
	Oshindoka (City) PL 3 : IR 4 	
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan 	
	Daikoku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 	[/I]
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 	
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2 	
	Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2 	
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan 	
	Shinden Osano-Wo (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 	[/I]
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Lucias - PL 106/106	*
_	Player Character	_
	Isawa Kujatsu (Shugenja 20) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Obsidian Ring (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Robe of Secrecy (Scry Immunity)	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	The Waiting Hand (The Organization Subserviant to Isawa Kujatsu) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Oathtakers (Organization under The Waiting Hand) PL 4 : IR 5	
	The Patient Few (Organization under The Waiting Hand) PL 4 : IR 5	
	The Emissaries (An independant order that handles diplomatic relations with un-diplomatic forces) PL 4: IR 5	

_	Non Player Characters	_
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1	
	Matsu Ichisi (Female Samurai 12) Bodyguard PL 1	
	Isawa Rojino (Shu 2/Rog 6/Assn 6) PL 1	
	Cho Jin (Rog 5/Assn 9) The Knives in the Shadows PL 1	
	Jo Chin (Rog 5/Assn 9) The Knives in the Shadows PL 1	

_	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Shugenja (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Tenymi Sho (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Macbrea - PL 140/150 + 2 Artifacts	*
_	Player Character	_
	Bayushi Nori (Levels) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Celestial sword of Clan Scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18			
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) Daimyo: Bayushi Kanman PL 4 IR 5 			
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Crimson Legion (Samurai) General:Bayushi Tetsubo PL 4 IR 5			
	Black Cabal(Samurai/heavy armor & no-daichi) General:Bayushi Mitsu PL 4 IR 5			

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1	
	Seppun Niomi (Courtier/Bayushi Deiceiver 10/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Tetsubo (Courtier/Bayushi Deiverer 8/6 /Honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Jingo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/2/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Soshi Kanman (Courtier 10 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mori (Courtier 13 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mitsu (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Soshi Mako (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Yo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/4/2 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Hiro (Courtier 14 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3			
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			

*	MR Draco 120/120 PL	* 
_	Player Character	_ 
	Kas, Solar PL 3			

	NPC’s- (Fallen Celestials)
	 Herald of Fear, ‘Tanarokh’- PL 1
	 Herald of Famine, ‘Dracth’- PL 1
	 Herald of War, ‘Renoralt’- PL 1
	 Herald of Death, ‘Naresiv’- PL 1
	 Herald of Disease, ‘Etalich’- PL 1
	 Herald of Law, ‘Ithran’- PL 1
	 Herald of Magic, ‘Onterax’- PL 1

	The Suel Throne (Capital)- PL 10 : IR 10
	Mountain Fortress ‘Rathandal’- PL 10 : IR 10
	Tower of the Arcane ‘Draconi Arthakan’- PL 10 : IR 10
	Temple of Law- PL 10 : IR 10
	Milliways Keep- PL 10 : IR 10
	Monolith of Night- PL 10 : IR 10
	The Nemisis Plague (Legion of Dragons)- PL 10 : IR 10	
	Ithren Legions- PL 10 : IR 10	
	Edascan Legions- PL 10 : IR 10	
	Suel Throne Fleet- PL 10 : IR 10	
	Yriithell Armada- PL 5 : IR 10	
	Idath Armada- PL 5 : IR 10	

*	Omegium - PL 104/140	*
_	Player Character	_
	Level 20 Player Character (PL 3)	

_	Artifacts	_
	A Large Flying Carpet (Can Transport normal NPCs, PCs, and 10 PL of troops) 	

_	Clan Families, and Shaodowlands Groups	
	Bloodspeakers: PL 30 : IR 5	
	Elite Unit, 40 8th and 9th lvl fighters, rogues, and casters 20 PL	
	Elite Unit, 400 6th and 7th lvl fighters, rogues and casters 10 PL	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) PL 2	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Level 14) PL 1	

	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Nirukti (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Redwing - PL 165/180	*
	Player Character	

	Clan Families, and Shadowlands Groups	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11	
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 4	

	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Yoshosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Northwest of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Maigo no Samurai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yamasura (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Rhialto - 120/120 PL	*
	(Rhialto, if you would like to name your PC, give him a PL count, and such, that would help.)
	(If you would like to have some NPCs or such, just ask.)
	(If you would like ti name your territories, just say so.)
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10
	Location PL 10 : IR 10

*	Serpenteyes - PL 190/190	*
	Player Character	
	Toshiro Akodo (Male Half Celestial/Human, Courtier 2, Shugenya 17) PL 3	

	Artifacts	
	Amulet of Blinded Eyes - Defensive Character Bonus: Player gains immunity to scrying for one individual.	
	+2 attack/+0 defence, defensive uncanny escape ability artifact	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18 	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21 	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21 	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)  PL 5 : IR 15 	
	Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Gamo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) 	
	PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Etsu Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Ibe Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Mukano Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Hozemon Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Sasaryu Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Kaitomo Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	
	The Kintani Defenders PL 1: IR 1 	

	Non-Player Characters	
	NPC:Tensuo Janaji (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC:Injaro Nofuta (M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC:Yasuo Samari (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 	
	NPC:Reizo Jiaora (M) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 	
	NPC:Juro Azati (M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1 	
	NPC:Marise Kane (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 	
	NPC:Ichiro Yasou (F) (14th level Samurai) PL 1 	
	NPC:Mioko Sen (F) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC:Su Chen (F) (14th level Wu-yen) PL 1	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan	
	Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Toshi no sano Kanemochi Kaeru (City of the Rich Frog) PL3:IR4 	
	Kakusu Keikai Torid-e (Hidden Watch Keep) PL7:IR5	
	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle) PL 3: IR 0	
	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Toi Koku (Distant Paddy Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Nanashi Mura (Anonymous Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Sollir Furryfoot - PL 43/45	*
	Player Character:	
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 4	

	Armies:	
	The Tainted (Shadowlands Maho-tsukai) 25 PL IR 10	
	Defenders PL 2	

	Artifact :	
	Daigotsu's Obsidian Blade (+0/+3) Character Bonus: Automatic Subversion	
	The Oni's Eye (Allows Flawless Scrying 3/turn and gives 10 Kolats and Daigotsu +3/+0 Army Bonus)	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Kakita Kyruko (Rog3/Ftr2/Crt4) leads the Silken sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Shosuro Nyoko. Leads the Lotus Sect. She has faked her own death, but… PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Kuni Nakiro is currently the leader of the Dream sect, and he makes the sleepers. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Moshi Shanegon leads the Coin sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Ikoma Tsai leads the Chrysanthemum sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Morito (Ox clan Champion) now leads the Steel sect (Ranger 4/Samurai 5/Shinjo Explorer 4/Kolat Agent 2) PL 2 (+5/+2)	
	Yasuki Taka, the shadow corrupted leader of the Jade sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Isawa Korekado - the Magician, ancient during the Clan War, now leads the Cloud sect. (Character Level 18) PL 2 (+5/+2) 	
	Korekado, the Only remaining Original Master. (Character Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	

	Hidden Territory	
	The Secret Village, and the Secred Dojo, Home of the Oni's Eye (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	The Forsaken One - PL 144/154	*
	PC and NPC's	
	The five Tides:	
	Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 	
	Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	

	Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):	
	Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1
	Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 7) PL 1

	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
	Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
	Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 1 

	Families
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

	Territories
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0

	Palaces/Castles/Towers/Cities/Villages
	M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
	M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
	M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
	M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
	M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
	M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
	M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
	A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1	

	Armies	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 4 : IR 1 	
	Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 1	
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 4 : IR 1	
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 5 : IR 1	

*	Tokiwong - PL 105/150	*
	Player Character	
	Uda Hiyone Fighter 5/Samurai 5/Iaijutsu Master 5 (PL 3)			

	Hare Clan			
	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan			
	Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1			

	Tortoise Clan 			
	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			
	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1			

	Territories in the South East of Rokugan			
	Toku Torid-e (Virtuous Keep) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Yoake Fusheru (Dawn Tower) (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Reihado Shinsei (Crow Shrine) (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Hanto no Nichibotsu (Peninsula of Sunset) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kyuden Suzume (Sparrow Clan Palace) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan
	Vigilant Keep of the Monkey (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

	Territories in the North West of Rokugan
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) PL 20 : IR 0 

	Territories in the East of Rokugan
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	

*	Venus - PL 160/180	*
	Player Character	
	Hida Sonoru (Male Samurai 14) PL 1	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Sam 6/Brz 4/Shadowlands Vet 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hida Kuon's Berserkers (Fighter / Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Kuon. PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hida Inukai's Berserkers (Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Inukai (Brz 15). PL 5 : IR 8	
	Hida Sakamoto's Trrop (samurai / fighter honor 2) Leader: Hida Sakamoto (Sam 5 / Fighter 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	
	Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Midaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1_


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2002)

*The First Action of the IR*

"Late one night, at Kyuden Ashinagabachi, a sound is
heard by the guards. It sounded as metal striking
stone.

When they investigate, they just catch a glimpse of a
large creature with burning eyes: an Oni. Tough he is
far to quick to be caught by them.

At the place they spotted the Oni, there is a small
gap in the wall, as if someone struck it with a
hammer. The curiosity, however, is that the expected
debris is nowhere to be found.

The same thing happened at Kyuden Gotei and Toshi no
Inazuma..."


- - - - - - - - - -

This action is by player request. Everyone had a 50% chance to at least gain some insight into this action, but all failed.

- - - - - - - - - -

The missing debris will require some minor repairs to the walls, and the vandal may be persued if you choose, but you will need to send a fraction of your military PL for the month to do so. The more you send, the better chance of apprehending/identifying the culprit.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2002)

There is an eerie lack of calm in the world. Our good emporer dead... and the world at the attention of so many Gaijin.

"This Emerald Contest will be mine. Father, Step-Father, Father, I will win this contest. They know nothing of me... but YOU WILL OBEY ME! I will not allow you to dishonor my name, which comes before the Kami's..."

"Instead, you will not speak. You will NOT reveal my name, or my place. I will fight under the name Togashi Samanosuke, and you will announce me as your best representative. I will fool them all, and prove my true abilities. You will make sure this works, or I will kill you..."

- - - - - - - - - - 

The Emerald Contest will be held in two weeks of time. The attention of many great warriors will be devoted to this cause. I will now ask that you name your representatives for the competition.

I, Creamsteak, name Sanctus Togashi my representative. As far as anyone knows IC (with one exception), Sanctus is non-existant. His presense has been secret for quite a long time, and he is not a known name. The fact that he puts his name before a Kami's is not known. He will fight under the guise of Togashi Samanosuke, a low level Samurai of noble blood.

He wears a Katana openly, and accepts all challengers. He is very much a strange looking man, with pale white skin, blonde hair, a black sword, and a black cloak.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 26, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



Whohoo, first post of the Rokugan IR!  May it be the start of something nifty, and long-lived. 

Heh.  Anyway... this is my introductory post.  This has all already happened, but I wrote it in the present tense, to make it feel more real, or something like that.

Without further ado...







*----------*

The halfling looks out over the ledge, his short blonde hair cropped short.  He wears a small set of spectacles, resting lightly upon his nose, and wears a dark cloak.  A pen and a piece of paper are in his hand.

And a huge portal stands before him.

"Erthan... do we have any idea of what it is?" He asks, turning to face an old halfling standing next to him.

"Hm?" The aged halfling asks, peering at the younger out of the corner of his eye. "Nothing like it has been seen before.  We don't even know where it goes."

"Whatever it is, I don't like it." The younger says, and turns back to face the portal, examining the paper he held in his hand.

A female halfling comes from behind him, and tapped him on the shoulder. "David," She says.

"What is it, Thoreau?" He asks the woman.

"He wants us to go in.  He has asked Diane to make a task force, to investigate it." She says, indicating the portal.

"Who's leading it?" David asks, impatience creeping into his voice.

Thoreau is silent for a moment. "You, Diane, Tori, and I.  We're leading a small group of mainly gnomes through."

David shakes his head. "Damn it, we don't even know how it works, much less where it goes.  How does he expect us to..."

Thoreau puts her hand on his shoulder, and he silences himself. "It is not up to debate.  You know how old he is getting... he has led a hard life.  He expects you to follow in his footsteps."

"How can I!" David yells, backing away from the girl's grip. "He has done the impossible... he has done things that can never be repeated.  How am I supposed to do that?"

"Those are questions that I cannot answer." Thoreau says. "You must have faith.  Not just in the gods, David - but in your kin, and yourself, as well."

David's face darkens. "This is madness.  What does he expect us to accomplish?"

Thoreau shakes her head. "I cannot answer that, either.  I've heard that he is briefing Tori on what our goals are to be."

David closes his eyes for a moment, then nods. "Alright.  I'll see what we're up against, and talk to Tori.  We'll leave at 0800 tomorrow."

Thoreau once again nods in the negative. "He wants us to go as soon as we are ready."

The halfling kicks the ground. "Damn it!  Doesn't he know how to give us any time!"

Thoreau puts her hand on his shoulder once more. "He remembers a time when decisions had to be made in a moment's notice... when a sceond's hesitation could lead to death.  He does things on a whim, and expects his orders to be followed."

David nods. "Alright.  We go as soon as we can." He turns, and shouts to a small group of gnomes, halflings, and dwarves grouped at the back of the room. "What do we know?  Get me a report, now!"

A young halfling quickly jumps over to David. "We can tell you all that we know, sir.  Technology can't pass through it.  Anything past a crossbow, and it... melts."

"Melts?" David asks, a look of surprise on his face. "What do you mean, melts?"

The halfling is slow to respond. "...I mean melts, sir.  It dissolves into a grayish-color liquid, and runs down the outside of the portal.  It doesn't pass through.  It can't."

David sighs. "Another limitation..."

At that moment, a young-looking female gnome pops through the large doors on the eastern wall.  She looks around the room, then begins to head towards David. "David, have you heard?"

"Yes, I have." The halfling nods.

"We're going through.  He told me everything - I'm supposed to brief you after we pass through."

David nods. "Tori... what can you tell us, now?  What are we supposed to expect?"

Tori shrugs. "Heaven.  Hell.  Your wildest dreams.  Whatever.  You've heard that line before - we don't know what to expect.  However, I am supposed to give you something..."

She takes out a small, worn stack of playing cards, held together by a thin piece of leather, and hands them over to David.  David quickly unties the strap, and counts the cards.  He then looks at Tori, then to Thoreau.

"Fifty-three.  There are fifty-three cards here... and none of them are jokers."

"His deck." Thoreau says in a subdued tone. "That can only mean one thing..."

David looks up towards the ceiling. "Damn him..."

-----

The crew was set.  Several dozen gnomes, accompanied by a dozen each of halflings and dwarves, were ready to go through.  At their front, David stood facing them, with Thoreau, Tori, and Diane - a female dwarf - standing behind him in a row.

"We are to go through." David says. "We are going somewhere.  Where that is, we don't know.  As Tori put it... 'Heaven.  Hell.  Your wildest dreams.  Whatever.'"

There is small laughter from the crowd assembled in front of him, and the halfling allows it to pass before continuing.

"As amusing as the psychologist's theory may be, this is no joking matter.  You hold now weaponry that hasn't been used for centuries.  We have no one who can train you in their usage.  You must teach yourselves.  You must begin training the minute we are done setting up camp.  Ensure that you know your weapon.  It is your friend - eat with it, drink with it, sleep with it, talk to it.  It will keep you alive, when we face hostility."

David pauses.

"I don't know what you should expect.  I don't know what to expect.  All that we know, is that technology cannot pass through."

The halfling pauses once more.

"If I were my father, then I would - perhaps - have some inspiring speech to give.  I am not my father, and I don't have anything more to say."

He turns, and walks towards the portal, going through the line of three women.  He walks up to it, almost passing through.  Before he does, though, he pulls a card slowly from the deck that Tori had given him earlier.

"Long ago, he told me how it all began... how he threw the cards - a skill that he now lacks.  He expects me to excel, where he once failed..." He looks up, and closes his eyes. "Please... someone up there... tell me what I must do... let it all fall into place..."

...and an ace falls, silently and slowly, from the stack of cards.

David comes out of his reverie, and looks down at the ace.  He nods. "Let's go." He says silently, and walks through the portal, passing by the fallen card.

And they follow.

-----

It is an unusual thing, passing through the void.  Where it is not simply dark - it as though it were negative light, something that was not just a shadow of light, but a true opposite, something more terrible and powerful than that which mocks it.  A darkness that none can imagine, and that none can penetrate.  To go beyond absolute zero... to become one with nothing, and nothing become one with you.

And to return from it... to attempt to find where you begin and the dark light ends, and to seperate yourself from the nothingness that you have enveloped as it envelopes you.  Touching the void is not done without changing yourself... or the very bonds of fate that bind you.

To embrace it is death... to resist it is death... to ignore it is death.  In the end, all things die - all things return to the nothingess of the void.  Change is the only constant in the universe, but when that universe is unraveled, and another rebuilt from the ashes thereof, some things may change... and the nature of change itself is often the first.

-----

David awakens, and finds himself surrounded by dozens of gnomes, halflings, and dwarves.  Three faces in particular, those of three women, one of each race, stand before him... a vague recognition, and an attempt at memory - and nothing save the void faces him as he attempts to remember.

"What happened?" He asks slowly.

The gnome female shakes her head. "I do not know.  I remember you... I remember them," She indicates the two others standing near her, "And I vaguely recall those with us... but beyond that, all is blank..."

David shakes his head as well, attempting to remove the amnesia that evidently plagues him. "I was sent here... to lead all of you, to find out about... something..." He closes his eyes. "Damn... I don't remember..."

He examines himself, searching for injuries.  As he does, he comes across a deck of cards.  A sudden image - of the gnome female handing the deck to him - goes through his mind.

"Something has happened to us..." He says slowly. "But I don't know what it is." He looks over the group before them. "Evidently, we are supposed to set up a colony here... at least, that is the conclusion I draw from the equipment that we have."

"I don't think we have anything better to do." The gnome female says. "But first, we need to figure out how much of our memory we can recall.  Do we all know each other's names?  What it is we do?"

The four there nod solemnly, save the dwarf. "I do not know... why I am here." She says slowly.

David looks at her. "...nor do I.  However, you must have _some_ importance, as you are with us, and not with the rest."

Tori shrugs. "We will find out when our memories return... if they return."

David looks around, attempting to get his bearings. "If they return... indeed.  For now, though, we have to work with what we have.  I want everyone to split out into equal groups, and search the area.  We'll set up base here, for now." He looks at the ground, examining it. "This is acceptable... we're going to have to build fortifications, shelters, what-have-you." He notices something unusual, embedded into the dirt.  He lifts it out of the loose ground, and examines it closely.  Unexplained understanding, broken memories, thoughts of a distant place...

David shudders. "Let's get to work." He says.  The three women around him scatter, and begin issuing orders to the gnomes, halflings, and dwarves present.  David looks up, and closes his eyes, his thoughts racing...

...and an ace falls, silently and slowly, from his hand...


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 26, 2002)

Across the ocean from Rokugan, a tall building rises up from its surroundings.  The dark blue spires tearing jagged gashes in the clouds from atop their mountain perch.  Standing atop a balcony on the third one is a figure.  His blood-red cloak whipping about in the wind as he stares out across the mountains.  Thoughts go through his mind, thoughts of a land across the ocean, thoughts of a land called Rokugan.

Only two months ago it didn't exist to him.  Then the rumors began slowly stringing their way in.  First it was a place of serene beauty, with crystal structures rivaling anything that elves had ever achieved.  Then it was a place of darkest evil, where even the Ta'nari feared to tread.  Finally, it was an island kingdom inhabited by strange reptillian creatures who fiercely defended thier homeland.

Now, now it was Rokugan.  A string of scrying spells, and now the direct reports from his fellow Ascendents, had given the place a name.  A name, and an image.  A strange place populated mainly by humans, with exotic customs, and a doubly peculiar political system.  But, a place nonetheless.

For now, with the rumors dispelled, and myth brushed aside to reveal truth, Rokugan had begun existing.  Rokugan was real.  The Suel Empire was aware of its neighbors across the ocean.

The gaze of Kas fell across the valley, looking upon the new laboratories where the most intelligent experts of the Empire had made their discovery.  It had opened too many doors, asked too many questions, and had answered none.  Now... now they were struggling to tame it and make themselves its master, before its unsaitable appetite devoured them all.

The freezing claws of the wind brought Kas' attention back to the balcony he stood on.  The mist now rolling by reducing normal sight to a few feet.

With a clawed, scarred hand he reaced up and began to shape the mist.  He searched the patterns arising for some clue of the future, and the surprises that were no doubt in store for him.  And... nothing.  The inexorible chaos underlying the mist ripped away any recognizable form, tearing at it, clawing at it until all that was left was the unknown.

_Strange this mist is_, he thought to himself.  _So strange, and yet so telling.  Changes are comming.  Changes are comming for all of us.  Changes are comming... and the Empire must be ready._

Kas turns and begins to walk back down the staircase to the balcony, his blackened wings folded behind him as he goes to decide upon the fate of the Suel Empire.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 26, 2002)

_Later..._

David stands upon the observation deck of one of the many wooden towers the large crew had constructed.  The building of the settlement was slow - but it was coming along.

From his vantage point, he can see the waters beyond the edge of the island - for they had found that they had come upon a large island, quite large for their purposes.  Having found no one else upon it, they had claimed it for themselves.

David sighs.  He knew that there was some reason that they were here... the cards showed that.  There was something more here than what met the eye...

The winds suddenly shift, and David adjusts his short hair, attempting to keep it in place.

"The winds... they are changing."

He turns - and Thoreau is beside him.

"Damn it, Thoreau!" He exclaims. "You can't do that to me..." He turned away from her, facing the waters once more.

"Something is happening." Thoreau says quietly. "Or something will happen soon.  I cannot say what... my magic is not working as it once did..."

"Tell me what you can." David says, stopping her in mid-sentence.

Thoreau pauses. "Change." She says, quietly once more. "That is all I can tell you.  That, and that the purpose of our journey here will soon unfold."

She jumps down onto the ladder leading down the wooden tower, and quickly scampers down.  David watches silently, then returns to his quiet vigilance.

His hand reaches for the deck of worn cards within his pocket...

"Change... change... but for better, or for worse?  If only he were here to tell me which..."

He closes his eyes...

...and he opens them just as quickly.

"That is what we must do." He says quietly to himself. "We must go beyond the island.  Build ships, and explore beyond this place.  Learn of what surrounds us.  Even if it is just water - we must learn as much as we can... try to find out why we are here..."

He runs down the staircase, and heads for a small building - off of which a sign hangs, and reads: "Research and Development".  Moments later, excited chatter can be heard from within...

...and from the shadows beneath the tower, Thoreau walks out slowly, and she looks to the building David entered. "You must have faith in yourself..." She says softly.  She then returns to the shadows, and seems to disappear from view.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 27, 2002)

[Secrets] Tome of Vile Purpose,

The father has shown little will in tolerating my domination. He fights back constantly, disrespectfully. He still may be stronger than me, and the only solution I have is to kill him. I'm going to have to do it sometime, but what is wiser? The path of a savior has not been good to me.

Heroes are hard to cut from stone you know... long days and longer nights. I need to find that artifact. I need to find that place... The Dragon disobey my father only if they are fools, and  my father obeys me, as he is no fool himself. It is odd to become something you were never meant to be, is it not?

The Book Speaks to Sanctus:
Blood and tears togashi, bring them to me. You need to learn more haste... if you act too slowly anyone will be able to destroy you. You must learn haste, and speed, and the secrets of this clan. You must give a gift to me, in the name of a scroll of true power. You must sacrifice to me the force that you need. Then, kill your father, and appease your name. Take his soul into yours, and improve your strength, become greater than all others, and destroy the infidels. KILL THE INFIDELS TOGASHI. KILL THEM ALL. IN MY NAME.

Yes, dismal king.[/secrets]

Alright, my legal papers are being sent ahead of Togashi Samanosuke now. They are all actual documents about a real samurai by that name, and they are all sealed and taken care of appropriately. My papers should arrive in a few days, and soon enough I will arrive, but I must prepare my character for combat.


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 27, 2002)

"The plan is simple, really" says Dejoule "and you should not have any problems completing it. All of you have plenty of experience in this field. However, we are working in a time frame here. Delay will not be tolerated, so I will personally keep track of the progress you make."

The huge room is filled with about a hundred people, all listening to Dejoule.

"We will work in stages, and the first stage of this project is to build a scaffold. The drawings are over there.", and he points to the south wall. "It is not exceptionally complicated, even though it is quite big. I have faith in you that you will easily complete this stage in two weeks. However, if you somehow fear to fall behind on schedule, and this is true for the entire project, you can ask me at anytime for some ... shall we say, 'cheating'" And he smiles a pleasant smile.

"Your contruction materials will arrive any moment now. There is only limited time each day to recieve new materials, so just make sure you have the material, and do not bother to sort it."

Some minutes later, a strange glows appears nearby, and Vorador steps out. Moments later, a couple of men with a some planks appear. The workers stare awed at them. "Please hurry, it's not like you've got all day." says Dejoule. The workers then take the planks and more men appear with even more planks. A pile of planks starts growing rapidly.

"It has begun, Dejoule."

"So it has, Vorador, so it has."

And with a sad look, Vorador says: "After this, there is no turning back. Are you prepared to go all the way?"

"I am..."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 27, 2002)

A chill wind blew in from the west into the windows of the chamber, high in the towers of Shiro Akodo. The wind had travelled far, from the northern mountains of the Unicorn, beyond the divided Gamo province, but the minds of the men gathered in the chamber roamed far greater distances. Toshiro Akodo sat in council with his advisors.

"Rokugan is now known to the world. Gajin spies and diplomats have entered our empire and are even as we speak learning more about it, gaining allies and trading partners. The Suelites and the black priests will not be the last, they are both coming from distant nations and it can be assumed that if they could come so could others who have a shorter trip to make. It would be folly to assume that they would not. Foreigners are gaining knowledge of Rokugan and knowledge is power. Knowledge is power, gentlemen, and we lack knowledge. I have decided to amend that lack."

You, Tensuo Janaji [(M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1], will travel west with Yasuo Samari [(M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1]. Use divinations and magical means of transportation to explore the lands between the city of Miir and the coast of the western ocean. It's a momentous task, I know, but the exploration need not be thorough. Most of the information you need, I imagin, is already in the tomes and maps of the foreign kings and lords, you might even be able to extract important information from merchants and such. The object of your search is to gather information and maps and to compile them into an atlas of the west. Since this is our first contact with many of the gajin nations you are to be extremely cautious in your search. You will disguise yourself, in both magic and mundane ways, depending on what seems prudent, and you will not let anyone know of who you are or work for. Standard operational procedure, hirelings, bribes, subterfuge. Do not allow yourself to be captured, but above all use your own wisdom and skill to accomplish the tasks set before you, I trust your professional competence. 

You, Injaro Nofuta [(M) (14th level Shugenya) PL 1], and you, Juro Azati [(M) (14th level Ninja) PL 1], are to travel east and explore the lands around and across the ocean, using the same methods as Tensuo and Yasuo to compile an atlas of the east. And you, Su Chen [(F) (14th level Wu-yen) PL 1], will travel south, cautiously around the edges of the Shadowlands and explore the lands beyond. A dangerous task but I trust you can handle it.
Now go, and send regular reports of your progress."

"Matsu Nimuro [(Male Sam 15) PL 2], for you I have set a most honourable of tasks. You will be the Lion Clan's candidate for Emerald Champion. You are one of the finest Samurai of the world and the best this clan has to offer. Prepare yourself and be victorious."

"Mioko Sen (F) [(14th level Shugenya) PL 1], your task is no less important. You will be our candidate for Jade Champion. I have a great deal of faith in your honour and ability. Prove to me that I chose the right person for this task, be victorious." 


When Matsu Nimuro and Mioko Sen had left the chamber Toshiro rose from his chair and gazed out the window. A cold drizzle or rain fell from a sleet-grey sky. He smiled smugly and started casting. 

Thirty seconds later he floated in space, far above the saphire sphere that was the planet on which he lived. Powerful spells protected and sustained him and he felt as comfortable as if he was still on the ground. He looked down on the world, his vision enhanced a hundredfold by potent enchantments, and started drawing a map. It wouldn't be nearly as detailed as what his agents should bring him, but it would be enough, for now. When he'd finished mapping one view of the world he teleported again, and again.

---

[OOC: Creamsteak, perhaps it would be a good idea if someone (irl) made a map over the planet so that we all get to know where we stand geographically. Since the IR has already expanded to a global scale it needs a global map, if it hasn't it will be very difficult to device any intercontinental strategies. There doesn't seem to be any official world maps, or much information about the lands beyond the Empire, so we should perhaps make some up. Drawing a map won't be too difficult and the information about the NPC-nations need not be very thorough ( Nation A: Neutral with lawful tendencies, population 5'000'000, PL 250, 'African' Humans and Dwarves, society 'Communist', highly magical. Nation B: Chaotic Evil with neutral tendencies, population 150'000, PL 50, Drow and slaves, society matriarchal teocracy, moderately magical. etc,etc) 

Or perhaps not. What do you think?


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 28, 2002)

"The fire that cleanses burns dark than we might think, but still, it remains pure. We are the fire, and we will cleanse the taint. We will be seen as dark by other Rokugani, but we know that our duty demands this. We must concentrate our efforts, and if possible, that of the other clans, on the Shadowlands. We must try to prevent any civil war, or any war with any outside power.  The Empire would suffer greatly if it had to divide it power over multiple fronts."

The Phoenix announce that Shiba Tsukune will be their representative at the Test of the Emerald Champion, and begin to get their permissions to move a delegation to the Unicorn lands. Anyone who tries to find out the route will see that it does not go through the Dragon lands, which would be the shortest route.

Anyone meeting a representative of the Phoenix notices that they do not wear their traditional colors of yellow and orange, but instead, orange and red are dominant.

Messengers are sent to the daimyo of the great clans, bringing the following message:
"The Phoenix daimyo wishes to send a delegation to the lands of the black-clad priests. He believes that such a step would benefit the clans greatly, and respectfully asks if you would allow a representative of your clan to join in to that delegation."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 29, 2002)

"I'm going to enter the Test of the Emerald Champion," Akira says to Mishica with a sly smile.

Mishica rolls over to face him, a confused look on her face.

"But you're a gaijin! And who will direct the Crane?" Mishica says.

"Nobody knows that I'm a gaijin," Akira says reassuringly, "And I know you'd be worthy to take my place."

"But..."

"Mishica, they expect a competitor from the Crane, so who could better represent us than I? I cannot think of anyone else I could send," Akira notes, "My life is devoted to Iaijutsu and honour. How I train myself suits me perfectly for this role. To become the Emerald Champion would prove to me that I am no non-person, that I would be of gaijin blood but as much a part of the Empire as any Emerald Champion before me."

"In any case Akira, you will always have the loyalty of the Crane clan, whether you win of lose," Mishica says before embracing him.

                                             * * * * *

Against a backdrop of night Mishica and her sister meet secretly in one of the property's many gardens.

"Geitana, thank you for making time in your schedule to see me," Mishica says gratefully before bowing.

"Anything for my own kin," Geitana says, and bows.

"Akira wants to enter the Test of the Emerald Champion, it means a lot to him, I don't know what to do, we cannot lose his leadership," Mishica says.

"So you wish for him to have an accident of some sort, that would prevent him competing," Geitana returns.

Mishica frowns and looks at the ground, "Sister, it feels selfish for me to ask this of you. Let him compete awhile, only if he reaches the final fight should you have to do this."

"What should I do if an action on my part is required?" Geitana asks.

"Well, give him some kind poison, I'm not knowledged in this but I want it to replacate the effects of illness, and I want it to be undetectable. Make sure it will leave no lasting effects, and should anything go wrong, place blame on the Mantis. If they think they can preach about accepting no gaijin then turn around and welcome some into their own territory they've got another thing coming," Mishica says, anger flaring in her eyes, "Akira says they'll explain their actions somehow, but he has too much faith in people, ever since he came into the Empire he thought it was the promised land, where everything could be settled with words, tradition and honur......... I'm sorry I must be carrying on."

"It's alright, its nice to know you trust me enough to speak openly to me, regardless of my profession," Geitana says, smiling warmly, "Mother would be proud of you, you're fulfilling your dreams. I'll look into the poison you want, it shouldn't be too hard to get someone to brew it up."

Mishica bows to her sister, "Thank........."

Mishica becomes upright again and finds her sister gone.

                                               * * * * *

Akira stands before his commitee of experts.

"I am entering the Test of the Emerald Champion," he says, "Should I be victorious in this, which I will, Mishica will become the new daimyo of the Crane Clan."

The group are silent as Akira continues.

"I believe that we need people at the Test of the Jade Champion, just to represent us there, we will not actually enter any competitors. Getsu and Mahatra will attend along with a cohort of appropriate people. I will go to the Test of the Emerald Champion with my dog, and a small cohort of attendees. Inikata, Khet'get'niss and Mishica, I apologise for having you stay here but there will be planty of time for you to represent us in the other clans' territories later.

"This is not a strict exercise, now is a time of diplomacy and when I become Emerald Champion there will be immediate action to restore a deserving Emporer to the thone. Then, and only then, when order is solid as stone, would I allow.......outsiders.......to enter the Empire, but that would come down to the Emporer's choice. Now then, if there are any specific details you wish to know feel free to ask," Akira says.

Mishica watches him, answering questions, he gets satisfaction from leading and organising things logically.

_He really is a born leader,_ she thinks, _but I am certain that we need him more than the Empire._

She cannot help but feel somewhat guilty for taking away a large piece of his dreams.

* * * * *

*Naigotsu Akira will enter the Test of the Emerald Champion, but will be mysteriously struck down with illness should he make it to the final test. Any exstensive investigations reveal some vague leads towards the Mantis Clan.

Two NPC's are being sent as non-competitor representatives to the Test of the Jade Champion.*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 29, 2002)

[OOC: I'm not persuing or doing anything, just muttering some obcene words and repairing the wall and wondering where the debris went   /OOC]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: I'm not persuing or doing anything /OOC] *




OOC:
I find that very hard to believe. You're probably working on some devious way of doubling your PL for free every round.

We should all kill the Mantis before they extinguish the sun! Killkillkillkill!!! (jk)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 29, 2002)

> You're probably working on some devious way of doubling your PL for free every round.




I already succeeded at that and even better =]



> We should all kill the Mantis before they extinguish the sun! Killkillkillkill!!! (jk)




Aahhh my reputation proceeds me, I LIKE =]

P.S. the God Emperor would make a fine celebrate, a fine celebrate indeed


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I already succeeded at that and even better =]
> 
> ...




Celebrate, yes, he had many reasons for celebration. He was my most glorious character ever. *Sigh* now I have to exceed that.

Oh, and by the way, I have some plans myself, some plans that could be very devastating to those who oppose me...

I'm lying, I'm perfectly harmless


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 30, 2002)

Ah hell while everyone is "not" threatening each other I'll throw this at you: I'm the moderator and I won't do ANYTHING. EVER. My motivation is to sit back and watch and not interfere in ANYTHING. I'm completely stagnant. If you attack me you will walk right over my empty stagnant land.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 30, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Ah hell while everyone is "not" threatening each other I'll throw this at you: I'm the moderator and I won't do ANYTHING. EVER. My motivation is to sit back and watch and not interfere in ANYTHING. I'm completely stagnant. If you attack me you will walk right over my empty stagnant land. *


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 30, 2002)

Dispatch 20 PL to chase the whatever the hell it is.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2002)

Alright, You only have a little while left to inform me if you are sending a contestant to the Emerald Contest or the Jade Contest.

If you are under dishonorable circumstances (IE: Sanctus) then you will recieve a -2 to your legal score.

If you apply late (I give you till Friday OOC) you recieve a -2 to yoru legal score.

Legal scores have other factors I can't mention, and factors that I probably have not even thought up yet. Try and get your legal score as high as possible if you want to do this to win.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Dispatch 20 PL to chase the whatever the hell it is. *




I'll update you and a few others on your progress pretty soon. I'm a bit swamped with stupid stuff...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 1, 2002)

> I'm a bit swamped with stupid stuff...




well good thing then that I'm giving u a break =]


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 1, 2002)

Bayushi Nori glances at the letter of invite for his clan to the test of the emerald champion.   He glances at this samurai and shakes his head, "The new emerald champion will not be a scorpion. We have other things that need to be done."

With that the invite bursts into flames.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 1, 2002)

Rumors are spreading that the Phoenix do not plan to send a representative to the Test of the Jade Champion, because they fear that they could be acussed of manipulation otherwise.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 5, 2002)

"The chosen time has almost come and yet the world is silent. Who will be the champions of the Empire?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 5, 2002)

*My attempt at breaking the silence.*

Akira sits in a tent one evening during his journey to the Test of the Emerald Champion. His dog lies beside him, gazing intently at the door. Nobody is nearby, Akira has sent them all off to do a bunch of tasks.

"We've made it Festy, we're going to the Test of the Emerald champion," Akira says quietly to him, "Why did I ever let my little brother name you anyway?"

Festy shrugs his dog shoulders.

"And nobody's the wiser! No-one will ever have to know I'm not human! We can get away with this scot free!" Akira chirps cheerily, "We've come a long way, in fact, an incredible way to get here. You're the only person whose been the whole way with me."

Festy groans.

"Rrrop ralking roo re rarout rit," Festy says with his clumsy dog tongue, "Rerause ri ralreary row rit ran rou ron't rant ranyrone roo rear."

Akira looks embarassed.

"Yeah, I guess I shoulda known but I'm just really happy about this, heh," Akira adds.

"Rits rall rood" Festy returns with a dog's attempt at a smile.

"Now then, enough of this sitting around, lets get some practise in," says Akira as he rubs Festy behind the ears while standing up.

Festy nods silently and they leave the tent.

* * * * *

Outside the tent, out of view and out of mind, Geitana silently listens to the above conversation. During the amount of time she has followed her brother-in-law around she has gotten to know him a lot better than would normally be possible for her with relatives. She has begun to see what her sister saw in this gaijin that made him worth living with.

She smiles when the gaijin dog finally breaks its silence and speaks barely coherently to its master about eavesdroppers. Though it spoke to Akira very bluntly he didn't mind, they had apparently been friends for a long time.

Soon they left the tent and strolled off to practise their martial skills. Geitana followed. The thought came to her, _What kind of weapon would a dog wield?_

At that moment the dog blinked into another location some feet away where it rended the air with its fangs in an impressive manner.

_Interesting animals they have outside the empire,_ she thought to herself as Akira applauded the animals efforts and gave it praise.

Akira's usage of the katana with blinding speed brought the same result from his animal companion, but in the form of barking and wagging of the creature's tail.

Geitana shook her head slowly and took a more comfortable position to observe them from.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

*"Good Akira"*

A rather rugged man with crazed wild red hair steps out from behind a tree. He seems quite nice, but somewhat rough. His armor is painted green, and he wears a black cloak with a dragon crest on the back. He has a katana on his side.

"Did you bring your weapon with you tonight, young samurai?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2002)

_Uda Hiyone sits quietly reading the invite..._

"Interesting, another test, and another to prove the strength of the Monkey, another chance to prove ourselves in the field of battle.  We may not have the respect of the larger houses, but we have our uses..."

_Uda Hiyone stood up, and admired his saya, before stepping out into his rock garden... he glanced over his shoulder at the Miya herald..._

"I shall attend this Test, as Champion of the Monkey, Toku shall be made proud, yet."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Uda Hiyone sits quietly reading the invite...
> 
> "Interesting, another test, and another to prove the strength of the Monkey, another chance to prove ourselves in the field of battle.  We may not have the respect of the larger houses, but we have our uses..."
> 
> ...




Good to see your going to get involved Tokiwong. Glad to hear from you. I'll be posting the entrants in a second.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

The currently known competitors in the Test of the emerald champion are:

Togashi Samanosuke (Level 20 Character, Dragon Clan Daimyo (secret) using false transcripts and attempting to disguise his name as that of another man)

Naigotsu Akira (Level 14 Character, Serving the Crane, Gaijjin (secret))

Matsu Nimuro (Level 15 Character, Member of the Lion)

Uda Hiyone (Level 15 Character, Member of the Monkey Clan)

Each of the players will be placed into the tournament in the coming week. New members will be added as they announce themselves. If some slots are not filled, then they will be filled with NPC of my concoction.

In the Jade Contest we have fewer members even:

Mioko Sen (F) (Level 14 Character, Member of the Lion)

I might send a late entrant, but it isnt' very likely. If I made any mistakes do inform.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

Kalanyr, your troups can't keep up with the enemy, but they do figure out some very strange things:

The target tried to mask his teleportation with EXTREME CAUTION. He was prepared with multiple contingencies to make himself protected against scrying. However, a member of your forces, a certain Nezumi Wu-Jen was able to do something nobody else could: He figures out that the spells being cast were all synonimous with the Burning Sands, and someone that uses that particular brand of Gaijin magic.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

> Using an order I recieved from Lichtenhart, I inform him of the following:




Your exceptional dedication to uncovering the locations of the Emporer's children reveal a few more precise leads than any of the "hints" someone has been droping. For ONE, it appears that all four of them have been relatively honorable towards each other. The Anvil is somewhere in Mantis lands, hidden from most anyone that is looking for him except for the Mantis (who don't seem to care whethere he is there or not). Apparently the Anvil is the only one who is still known to some people.

The other brothers appear to be afflicted with a rather venomous disease. It is apparently only contagious through bloodletting, and they may be in the possessions of a non-clan power. This may be the shadowlands, the gaijin, the sleeping naga, a group of nezumi, or something else: The situation is bad.

The scorpion may or may not have something to do with the missing Sister (the bastard). She was supposedly being dispossed of, when a group of extremely independantly operating samurai found her. This group operates very independant from thier leadership: so they may or may not be following the scorpion.

Your thouroughness so far has been excellent.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The currently known competitors in the Test of the emerald champion are:
> 
> Uda Hiyone (Level 14 Character, Member of the Monkey Clan)
> 
> ...




*OOC:* Uda Hiyone should be 15th level, not 14th


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Uda Hiyone should be 15th level, not 14th *




Alright, fixed. So, do you want to discuss anything? I know that if your going to join in now, I need to help you with some things: Templates and Filling out your PL Cap.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alright, fixed. So, do you want to discuss anything? I know that if your going to join in now, I need to help you with some things: Templates and Filling out your PL Cap. *




*OOC:* I guess what do you need from me?  Just here to RP and have fun, like I did last game.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: I guess what do you need from me?  Just here to RP and have fun, like I did last game. *




Ok, for starters Do you own Excel? If you do, I'll email you the template. If you don't I'll re-post what I need.

And if you want, you can forego filling up your PL cap, if you don't care. If you do care, then I will try to give some advice on the matter. Tell me which you prefer.

And the rules are at the first page, but if you don't want to read that whole jumble, I might be able to help in other ways. If you click the chat link above, and join room IR me and other players should be able to help you out on a regular basis.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2002)

At the end of the conference Gaheris and Tadaji left Otosan Uchi after talking with every Daimyo still there and with the gaijin ambassadors. Their horses, thank to a magic unknown in Rokugan traveled as fast as the legendary Ki-Rin that once gave the name to the clan. Once back at Shiro Moto the Khan called immediately another meeting with the family daimyos.

"I won't hide the truth from you." says Gaheris with his thundering voice "The Empire is near the worst crisis of his history. In these times honor and justice shall guide our path. An enemy has killed the Splendid Emperor. An enemy kidnapped his heirs. An enemy dared asking our help for his wicked plan. This enemy shall suffer. Greatly. But before we clain our right vengeance, we have to serve the Empire. The Unicorn Clan will host The Emerald Test, as tradition wants, at the Fields of Thunder. Tadaji, Xieng Chi I'd like you and your families to take care of it. The rest of the Empire thinks of us as no more than barbarians. Show them the Unicorn knows the silk as well as the steel. Xieng Chi, I'd like you to be the Unicorn Candidate at the Test. You're the one that purged the Kolat out of our clan. I know you could purge the darkness out of the Empire too."
Xieng Chi bows to the Khan "I'll do as my Khan wants. My sword is ready."
"Chagatai, Chen, you will mount our defenses. I want nothing and I really mean nothing to enter our lands without being informed."
"Hai, my Khan" the warriors answer.
"Lixue, Shono, I will take every man you need and do all that you can to discover anything about the Four Winds. We need to find them as soon as possible, or it could be too late. The scorpions claimed Kaneka to be in their lands. Find out if that's true."
"I know I ask much from you, but the situation imposes us all to do our best. May the fortunes and the blessing of the kami be with all of you."
As the daimyos and the generals of the Unicorn leave the hall only Shinjo Shono and Gaheris remain. 
"My lord..." Shono starts.
"Yes, Shono? Weren't my orders clear?"
"Oh, they were, my Khan. I remained to ask you formal permission to participate at the Emerald Test."
Gaheris looks at Shono straight in the Eyes "Speak."
"Everyone in the Empire knows about my father's crimes, Gaheris-sama, and they think the Shinjo have no more honor than him. All I ask is an opportunity to show them they're wrong."
Gaheris can only read the fire of determination in the ranger's eyes. After thinking a moment he answers: "They're wrong indeed, Shono. You have my permission to participate. But don't forget your duty."
"I won't, my Khan, I won't." says the Shinjo Daimyo, grinning.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 5, 2002)

Cream.... do you want me to send your own replies back at your or... I staggered here this way.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 5, 2002)

I don't have a Nezumi Wu-Jen so I'm rather puzzled right now.

A small indescript man turns up at the Jade Contest, a little later than is considered fashionable, but he seems to be little bothered by this. He enters under the name of Kitsune Miata.

( Redfur enters the trial of the Jade Contest under the name of Kitsune Miata as the representative of the Fox Clan.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 5, 2002)

Finally, Shiba Tsukune arrives at the Field of Thunder. Everyone can see that, as rumours had indicated, she doesn't wear the traditional Phoenix colors, but instead red and orange. While the intent of these change may have been to symbolize a dark flame, most who see the armor think of _blood_, but there is no trace of taint on her.

She is a bit dismayed to hear that it was not excepted that she would come, as the Phoenix had already sent messengers to notify her participation. This, however, is soon cleared up.


In Shiro Shiba, Cho'tchac'chek heads to a room that is guarded by two bushi. "Let-Let me pass. You know-know why I am here."
After a throughout check, the Nezumi is allowed into the room, where he sees a few shugenja arguing over a scroll. As always, they do not react to his entrance. Cho'tchac'chek doesn't listen to the arguments, as he has heard all of this countless times. Instead, he focuses his attention to the scroll, and it's _name_. Everchanging as if it was a living being, and dark.


"Only one shugenja who is willing to participate in the Test of the Jade Champion? How can that be?", Isawa Akahita asks himself. "Why do the clans think that the position of the Jade Champion is so unimportant? Especially in a time like this, the Empire needs a Jade Champion."
"And what shall we tell Mioko Sen? We cannot simply make her the Jade Champion without testing her. She won't accept it. Maybe I should enter the contest myself, but hold back..."


OOC:
As already said, Shiba Tsukune enters the Test of the Emerald Champion.
Also, Isawa Akahita enters the Test of the Jade Champion, but will hold back part of his power, for a -1 penalty on all the rolls made for the test.

Edit: For Mioko Sen's gender


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 5, 2002)

> Naigotsu Akira (Level 14 Character, Serving the Crane, Gaijjin (secret))




Akira is my PC and he's actually 20th lvl.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2002)

Everyone arriving at the Fields of Thunder immediately notices that there is a very comfortable pavillion, like those the Unicorns used during waiting their travels, for each delegation. Shiba Tsukune's unusual outfit causes a moment of misuderstanding with a young servant, but Tadaji swiftly arrives to offer his excuses and to show her the Phoenix' pavillion, that, she is pleased to notice, is the most distant from the Dragon's.
Everyone attuned with the kami can feel that powerful magic is at work to protect this place and the candidates.
The central tournament field is surrounded by a building with places for the audience and the judges; the Imperial Seat is uncomfortably empty.
There are many training fields that are perfectly tended, and the Ide brang from Great Day Castle their library for every candidate that desires to recall his studies before the beginning of the test.
Ide Tadaji welcomes every delegation with accurate courtesy, with particular regard for Matsu Nimuro.
Togashi Samanouke will be treated with the same courtesy, but Tadaji feel a little uneasy about this strange samurai that looks like a gaijin, and he's curious about why the Dragon has sent him instead of a Mirumoto bushi, since their school is one of the two best dueling schools in the empire. He will examine Samanosuke's papers carefully.
He's rather puzzled also when he knows Naigotsu Akira retired from the lead of Crane Clan to participate in the tournament, and he treats him with the respect due to his former positon.
Utaku Xieng Chi is in charge of the many Battlemaidens that constantly patrol the whole area, and can be found meditating at sunset in her pavillion, the farthest from the Tournament field, while Shinjo Shono, the other Unicorn candidate, seems absent.
Sometimes a Iuchi shugenja can be seen, which alternates the prayers to the kami to obscure delicate songs and the shaking of their strange penchants.
One large pavillion is a tea house. That's the place where candidates are supposed to meet. Ide Tadaji directs the organization from there.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 5, 2002)

Mioko Sen reclined languorously on a pile of silken pillows, her left hand balancing a steaming cup of tea on her long gilded nails and her right impatiently tapping an intricate melody on the scroll she was studying. The complex spell-matrices and equations were the furthest thing from her mind at the moment, however, they were of minor importance compared to the news she had just recieved. She was the only candidate for Jade champion present and it was unlikely that any competitors would arrive. She sipped on the scalding, delicious tea and contemplated this.
  There had never, to the extent of her knowledge, been an uncontended test of Jade Champion in the history of the Empire. The title held considerable prestigue and power so why did the clans hold back now? Even if they believed the title to be merely symbolic it would still hold value for them... Did they perhaps consider it too great a liability, a responsibility that would drag them down and chain their power, hinder their plans? But why? Why would they sabotage the contest trough inaction, thereby making the title that would gain by default worthless and dishonoured? She saw no conflict of interest for the Lion Clan. How could the other Clans be so different after so many of them stated the same goals as the Lion, to bring stability and peace to the Empire? And now, in these dangerous times...

"Mioko San," a messenger arrived at the door to her pavillion and bowed deeply before her, "I bring joyous news. The Phoenix have named Isawa Akahita as their candidate for Champion. The test is no longer uncontested."

"Isawa Akahita... interesting. I know well his power and honour, his chances of besting me are considerable. Tell me, if he does win the tests does he intend to resign his responsibilities as the leader of the Phoenix? 

"Of that I know nothing, my lady."

"It's really none of my concern. His participation in the tests are most welcome and whatever he decides to do is entirely an internal matter of the Phoenix. We shall have to see what he chooses to reveal."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2002)

When the first reports from Shono and Lixue arrive Gaheris immediately sends four letters.

_To Iuchi Lixue and Shinjo Shono_
"I'm proud of the efforts you put in the research and of what you accomplished. You are honorable servants of the Unicorn and of the Empire. Inform me or Tadaji as soon as possible of any further development. Lixue, I think you would be a worthy Jade Champion. I'll send your participation to the Phoenix tomorrow. The Baraunghar would surely miss you, but the Empire needs you more. May the fortunes dance with you."

_To Yoritomo Kitao_
"Kitao-san, since your ambassador at the conference didn't deem useful to inform us that Hantei Naseru was safe in your lands, is it too much disturb to ask you to inform him of the decisions that were taken by the council, of the fate of his brothers and sister, and that the Unicorn would gladly offer him an escort to have him attend safely at the Emerald Test? I'm sorry if I've stole your attention with such trivial matters. May the wisdom of the kami shine upon you."

_To Asahina Kimita, Kitsune Ryosei, Isawa Akahita, Kitsu Juri, Kuni Tansho_
"XXXXX-san, I have terrible news. the clues we discovered hint that at least two of the Four Winds have been infected with a venomous disease, maybe tainted. I'm asking the best healers of the Empire to join their efforts and try to find a cure before it's too late. Please meet with Iuchi Yue at the Unicorn pavillion during the Emerald Test, she'll explain you more. May the kami's blessing shine always upon you."

_To Bayushi Nori_
"Nori-san, though the Scorpion isn't sending any candidate to the Emerald Test I'd like you to attend to the tournament. Please extend this invite to Akodo Kaneka, that I hope is still your guest. the presence and approval of a heir to the Steel Throne will give more strenght to the new Champion and to the Empire, don't you think? May the kami watch upon us."

OOC: I'm sorry for my late but I thought there was more time left before both the Tournaments.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2002)

_Uda Hiyone rests in his small pavillion tent, after finishing an extended session of focusing the Void through his frame to the edge of his blade, creating a beautiful whistling motion of poetry and controlled violence.  He took a moment to enjoy tea, and enjoy a small meal of rice and sashimi prepared by his brethren. he ate quickly as he looked over the list of contestants..._

"Hmmph, this shall be a challenging test," Hiyone glanced out over the field, "but the Fortunes I believe shall favor us in this Test."


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 5, 2002)

Shortly after the letter arrived in the Phoenix lands, three figures appear on the Fields of Thunder and head to the Unicorn pavillion. They are soon recognized as Isawa Akahita, Shiba Temuro, both wearing the disturbing new colors, and the ratling servant who also was at the conference in Otosan Uchi. The ratling seems staggered and confused.

"Yue-san, I have come as fast as possible upon hearing the terrible news. The letter said that two of the Emperor's heirs are possibly tainted. Do you have any information regarding the other two heirs?"
"We will devote a considerable amount of our income to faciliate research of a cure, but we need to be sure about the kind of disease, and if it is really taint."

OOC - I'll devote part of my PL generated by trade to the pool for researching a cure for the disease. I don't know yet how much it is, but I'll devote at least half of this PL.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 5, 2002)

Matsu Nimuro greets his Unicorn hosts with courtesy and warmth, offering Ide Tadaji to accept a gift, an iron chain with an emerald pendant carved in the shape of a Unicorn (enchanted for durability), in the name of his lord "The honorable Moto Gaheris -Sama". Then he greets, and offer polite smalltalk to, his competitors for Emerald Champion. When he is introduced to Togashi Samanosuke he frowns thoughtfully but then bows to him as to an equal and says, "I am pleased to be competing with one of such obvious strength and precence, though I do not know you, by reputation or appearance, I can see you are a proficient warrior. I wonder, though, why I have not heard of you ere now? Does the Dragon Clan always keep its greatest weapons hidden from the world?"

---


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 6, 2002)

Kitsune Ryosei arrives at the Unicorn Tent at the emerald tent accompanied by a very old Nezumi and Imagi Kitsune. 

Ryosei greets the others gathered. 

"We will do all we can, to help with this"

Te'Tik'Kir looks at the other Nezumi and speaks in the Nezumi tongue 

"What is wrong-wrong ?   Your Name seems damaged. "


At the Jade test the man calling himself Miata realises that no one has noticed he's turned up to contest  for Jade Champion and heads outside to the tournament ground. Where he sits thinking.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 6, 2002)

At the Emerald Test a redhaired female turns up dressed in the colours of the Kitsune family.

"I am Kitsune Wilja, and I would enter this contest as the representative of the Fox. "


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 6, 2002)

Looking at Te'Tik'Kir shyly, Cho'tchac'chek replies: "It is-is nothing, it will-will go away shortly. Side effect of some-some research I'm helping the-the Phoenix with. Might-Might help us reclaiming our lands-lands, and free-free the enslaved Crippled Bone and Grasping Paw tribes-tribes."


At the Test of the Jade Champion, a Phoenix courtier comes up to Kitsune Miata:
"Forgive us Kitsune-sama, but we did not expect a representative from your family, and we had given up all hope of someone else applying for the test, so it seems that we overlooked you. May we know your name? Kitsune Miata? I must admit that we never heard of you before... but your papers are correct... Please follow me, Miata-sama."

OOC: I'll allow Redfur in, even though he is a druid rather than a shugenja.

Thus, we have four competitors so far:

Mioko Sen, for the Lion

Redfur (as Kitsune Miata), for the Kitsune

Isawa Akahita, for the Phoenix, with a -1 penalty on all rolls.

Iuchi Lixue, for the Unicorn


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 6, 2002)

and Iuchi Lixue for the Unicorn.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 6, 2002)

Arr, I knew I forgot someone ...
I'll add him to the list.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 6, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *
> At the Jade test the man calling himself Miata realises that no one has noticed he's turned up to contest  for Jade Champion and heads outside to the tournament ground. Where he sits thinking. *




Mioko Sen, a stern-looking but handsome woman of middle age walks up towards him and bows slightly. "Miata-san, pardon my interruption, and my failure to notice your arrival sooner, I assure you that no offence was intended. It pleases me that the Fox has decided to send a representative to the Jade-test, I'd be honoured to measure my strength and wisdom to yours."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2002)

> Lichtenhart
> Tadaji Xieng Chi will participate in the emerald test,
> Shinjo Shono will participate in the jade test.



Is that right?



> The Forsaken One
> Cream.... do you want me to send your own replies back at your or... I staggered here this way.



Well I need to know what you are looking for. Email me what subject it is on Tfo.



> Kalanyr
> Kitsune Miata (Redfur) will participate in the Jade contest.




correct?



> Knight Otu
> Shiba Tsukune enters the Test of the Emerald Champion.
> Isawa Akahita enters the Test of the Jade Champion, with a -1 penalty on all the rolls made for the test.




correct? Oh, and there may not always be a roll, but thats not really important...



> Festy
> Akira is 20th level



Alright.



> Lichtenhart
> Togashi Samanouke will be treated with the same courtesy, but Tadaji feel a little uneasy about this strange samurai that looks like a gaijin, and he's curious about why the Dragon has sent him instead of a Mirumoto bushi, since their school is one of the two best dueling schools in the empire. He will examine Samanosuke's papers carefully.



You find that the papers are perfectly normal, are from the appropriate family, are sealed appropriately, and are in perfect condition to validate Togashi Samanosuke.[/quote]

However, you are permeated with the feeling that something isn't right.



> Knight Otu
> OOC - I'll devote part of my PL generated by trade to the pool for researching a cure for the disease. I don't know yet how much it is, but I'll devote at least half of this PL.




I'll note that.



> Serpenteye
> "I am pleased to be competing with one of such obvious strength and precence, though I do not know you, by reputation or appearance, I can see you are a proficient warrior. I wonder, though, why I have not heard of you ere now? Does the Dragon Clan always keep its greatest weapons hidden from the world?"



Togashi Samanosuke replies, "If you think that, I love you as a brother. You have not heard of me because it was not until recently that I was reformed."



> Kalanyr
> Kitsune Wilja will compete in the emerald test.



Correct?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2002)

> *THE CONTESTANTS FOR THE CONTEST OF THE EMERALD CHAMPION*
> Togashi Samanosuke (Dragon, 20, Dishonorable)
> Naigotsu Akira (Crane, 20)
> Matsu Nimuro (Lion, 15)
> ...





> *THE CONTESTANTS FOR THE CONTEST OF THE JADE CHAMPION*
> Mioko Sen (Lion, 14)
> Asahina Kimita (Lion, 12)
> Iuchi Lixue (Unicorn)
> ...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 7, 2002)

No, that's not right
*Utaku* Xieng Chi and Shinjo Shono participate in the Emerald Test
*Iuchi Lixue* participates in the Jade Test

Uh, I'd like point out that levels aren't really important if the storyline champion is only 9th.
Another minor thing: Rokugani are not racist. It's just that everyone in the Empire has his rightful place in the society, owes fealty to all those above him, and has to protect all those below him. Gaijin aren't generally trusted because they do not fit this system. They have no allegiance and thus no place in the society. But if a gaijin swears fealty to a clan and is welcomed by this clan, he enters in the society with all his rights. e.g. No one can offend the Nezumi that travels with Isawa Akahita without offendind the Phoenix clan. And that's bad. OTOH if he offends anyone, it's a phoenix who offended. And that's also bad. I just want to point out this because Naigotsu Akira shouldn't get a malus in the tournament, because he's a honorable member of the Crane Clan, and therefore no more considered a gaijin. Only the fanatics of the religion don't like the gaijin because they're not descendents of the kami, but they say that also of the Minor clans and of some family like the Moto.
mmm that wasn't so minor. anyway


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 7, 2002)

Getsu and Mahatra stroll the grounds at the Test of the Jade Champion. A look of concern has changed the normally content expression of Mahatra.

"You are concerned because of the lack of competitors, correct?" asks Getsu.

"Doubtlessly correct, I would assume you would be a little concerned too?" returns Mahatra.

"Somewhat surprised, yes," says Getsu.

A couple of minutes pass silently, Mahatra tosses ideas around in his head hurriedly.

"Well, if they let a druid enter I've surely got a chance of getting in," Mahatra says cheerily, "I mean, Akira-sama only said I couldn't enter because I'm not a shugenja. Maybe if I told him about the druid..."

"He'd be somewhat resentful of you following suit of the Fox. Akira-sama is well aware that though their intentions are good they do not give enough respect to the concept of honour," says Getsu.

"But these are extenuating circumstances. There are too few competitors, it will make it appear as though the Crane do not consider the position very highly," Mahatra points out.

They stop walking and Getsu looks displeased, squinting into the distance.

"Fine, send a message to Akira-sama and Mishica-sama, let them know of this," Getsu says after an extended period, "But Akira-sama will not be particularly happy."

"Oh, I'm sure he'll think we're doing the right thing," Mahatra answers back.

*Isawan Mahatra (14th lvl Shaman) will enter the Test of the Jade Champion if allowed to do so.*


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *No, that's not right
> Utaku Xieng Chi and Shinjo Shono participate in the Emerald Test
> Iuchi Lixue participates in the Jade Test
> Uh, I'd like point out that levels aren't really important if the storyline champion is only 9th.
> *




I think you put value in the notes I put to the side of the names. Don't... they have no association to anything. The only thing that has any real meaning so far is how other competitors feel about each other, and how much effort someone is putting into making sure they have done thier paperwork correctly. There are no dice rolls being put into play unless it is definitely time for such. I put those notes into the list to help my eyes recognise who is who. For instance, if I didn't note the clan names, I honestly couldn't recall from simple memory who was from who, and what player to ask questions towards. I also noted gaijin by Akira in order for me to recognize that persons history better.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 7, 2002)

OOC:


> correct? Oh, and there may not always be a roll, but thats not really important...



Correct, and noted.



> Isawan Mahatra (14th lvl Shaman) will enter the Test of the Jade Champion if allowed to do so.



I think that Redfur/Kitsune Miata kept the fact that he is a druid secret, posing as a shugenja. The same could apply to Isawan Mahatra, if you wish. It might be noted that your magic is somewhat different, but every clan has it's secret techniques regarding magic.
Anyway, the courtiers are happy to allow Isawan Mahatra in, to increase the number of competitors.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2002)

Samanosuke walks the perimeter of the Dragon clan area this night, thinking to himself about all the other competitors that are here. He is wearing his katana as usual, and seems a bit light in his heavy armor.

"I wonder who would disrespect me first? Will it be the heat? They are too colorful, no they will wait till after someone else has insulted me. I think it will be the courage that insults me first. But these two do, most definitely, want to agrivate me. I wonder which is braver, courage or fire? They both are synonimous with the heart... which means that they transcend life through the spirit. Hrum... I think that I will order the construction of a weapon to pierce the badlands, and armor to resist the elements... yes..."

Samanosuke walks away from the Dragon designated section, and walks around the perimiter of every other competing clan, observing but not interfering in thier nightly activities.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 7, 2002)

OOC- Redfur did indeed keep the fact he is a druid secret. Shouldn't be too difficult since the Kitsune are the only true druids in Rokugan. 

IC- Miata seems  surprised by the number of people that have suddenly shown up, but bows and greets each of them.  

At the Unicorn tent

Te'Tik'Kir speaks to Cho'tchac'chek  "Good-Good, Help-Help, I will give if I can-can and you desire it. Learnt the folly of inaction I have. "

OOC -I will also donate a portion of free PL to finding a cure.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 7, 2002)

Iuchi Yue is a pleasant middle aged woman dressed in a magnificent silk purple kimono. Her tent is full of multicolored candles and of a good fragrance of burning incense. She kneels properly to her guests, and offers them a cup of hot and spicy tea.

"I thank you very much of your solicitude, Ryosei-sama, Akahita-sama and Nezumi-san. The Unicorn has put a great effort in finding the heirs. While it seems that the Anvil is safe in Mantis lands, and the Scorpion assure us Kaneka is fine, unfortunately we were unable to locate the Sword and the Wolf. But we found this."

Yue disposes five jade rocks in circle on the carpet in front of her, that start to shine with a faint green light, then picks a red silk bag and extracts an obi, soiled with unnaturally black blood.

"This belongs to Toturi Sezaru, and it seems that's really his blood. Other clues hint that the Forgotten Son may be tainted too, but we'll know better if he'll attend at the tournament."

"My khan thought that if we all get over our past hostilities and share our knowledge, we may find a cure to save them and the Empire. I'd be honored to assist you in such a task. Unfortunately the other clans don't seem concerned."

OOC: Asahina Kimita is the daimyo of the Asahina family of Crane Clan. Kitsu Juri is the daimyo of the Kitsu family of Lion Clan, Kuni Tansho is the daimyo of Kuni family of Crab Clan. I sent that letter to the best healers and the best scholars of the Taint in the Empire. Not sending them speaks more than a thousand words. 
The Unicorn will give PL to the cure too.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 7, 2002)

Cho'tchac'chek looks at the ancient Nezumi and quickly replies: "Speak with-with Akahita about it. I don't know-know how much I can tell."

Upon hearing Iuchi Yue's words, Isawa Akahita speaks up: "Thank you for informing us of these news. Hantei Naseru is with the Mantis? It seems that Moshi Juiko was not aware of this fact, otherwise I believe she would have told me on our travel to the Mantis islands."

"Toturi Sezaru afflicted by a mysterious disease, possibly tainted. He is such a mighty man, protected by the kami, and if we lose him to the Shadowlands... He has to be healed."

"Do you have any information on what happened to the Emperor's daughter, Toturi Tsudao?"

"Do not judge the other clans yet. I believe that their representatives are already on their way. They may have a longer way than we may expect, or problems arriving here."

"I wonder if we should consider contacting the few Naga who are still awake. They may be able to help us. The problem, of course, is that they might not be _willing_ to do so."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2002)

Asahina Kimita does arrive for the conference, though somewhat late, held by the Unicorn berfore continuing on to compete in the Test of the Jade Champion. Kakita Kaiten, who is a late entrant for the Test of the Emerald Champion, travels with her.

*Asahina Kimita (Female Shu 12) will attend the meeting held by Iuchi Yue before going to enter the Test of the Jade Champion if it isn't too late.

Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) will enter the Test of the Emerald Champion if it isn't too late either.*


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 8, 2002)

Te'Tik'Kir will wait until Akahita has some spare time and will then talk to him and offer his assistance. 

Ryosei is shocked and saddened by the news that the heirs may be tainted and pledges to do everything in her power to help cure them.


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 8, 2002)

Yogo Jingo looks out at the messenger in the rain. "I will give the message to my lord." He accepts the message, but doesn't allow the person to come into the building.


Later, in that day he notes a second messenger arrives at the castle gates.  "I will give the message to my lord." He replies and suggest the individual stay at the inn in town.  With that he closes the door.  Looking down at the two letters he has he places them in his kimono for safe keeping.  Duty calls elsewhere in the castle. <<So, little time, So much to do>>


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 9, 2002)

*Iuchi Yue's tent*

Kitsu Juri walks into the tent. His fine robes are disheveled and he looks weary and aged by long labour and worry. "Please forgive the delay of my arrival Iuchi Yue-san, but I had some vital and delicate research to finish and had to confer with my lord on this matter and others. I couldn't have come any sooner. 

It is an honour to have been invited to this gathering and I will assist you to the full extent of my abilities, though I cannot say that I'm optimistic about our chances for success. It is a difficult task that fate has put before us. Before we start, though, I wish to deliver a message from my lord, Akodo Toshiro. It is His will that those heirs that have already been found and those that will be found in the future be returned to the capital so that they can be examined, protected and hopefully healed. Under no circumstances can they be allowed to ascend the throne without thorough, and time-consuming, examinations. Otusan Uchi is the natural location for those tests to take place, its wards and its political and religious position makes it preferable to any other. This should also make sure that they are out of the hands of their kidnappers."

-
A letter is sent to the Daimyos of the Mantis and Scorpion:

Honoured *****
It is the will of the Lion Clan that the heirs who have already been found and those who are found in the future be returned to the capital so that they can be examined, protected and hopefully healed from any spirital wounds they may have suffered. Under no circumstances can they be allowed to ascend the throne without thorough, and time-consuming, examinations. Otusan Uchi is the natural location for those tests to take place, its wards and its political and religious position makes it preferable to any other. I hope you understand the necessity of complying to this request.

Toshiro Akodo


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2002)

Asahina Kimita enters a few moments after Kitsu Juri. She listens to his statement.

"I apologise for my lateness, many things are in motion now that need seeing to. 

"Thankyou for inviting me Iuchi Yue-san. I hope I can provide useful information and resources.

"I couldn't agree more with Kitsu Juri-san's statement. Otusan Uchi has many good facilities we could use, and we should examine and cure the heirs of ills thoroughly to ensure that none of them would be incapable of becoming Emporer."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 9, 2002)

Iuchi Yue stands and bows graciously to the new arrivals. 
"I'm glad you could come, Yuri-san and Kimita-san. Every help you can offer is needed." She sits back and explain the situation to them. 
"Akahita-sama, the Sword seems to be hiding from a menace, but I'm afraid we don't know much more. We don't think she was touched by this shadow, but we lost her tracks in Scorpion's lands." She takes a sip of tea. "The Naga know indeed a ritual able to cleanse a human from the Taint, but the recipient can't live longer after that." Yue sighs. "I think we all know of the benefits deriving from the tea of jade petals, but an Emperor can't rely on such a solution, it would make him, or her too... vulnerable."
"Otosan Uchi could indeed be right place to examine them, thank to the ancestral wards that preserve the city, but maybe the best place to heal them would be a place strong in the Water, or in the Void. Akahita-sama, I think we should leave it to you on this matter."
Yue lowers her voice
"We have... an untested theory about the Taint. We know Taint can be acquires in many means: being exposed without the protection of jade to the Shadowlands, touching the blood of an oni, practicing maho... We on the other hand know that there are creatures immune to the taint as the brave Nezumi and the wise Naga. We therefore think the Taint is carried in blood. It's when blood is involved that we acquire the Taint, and the different blood of Naga and Nezumi may be what protects them. The secret of a cure may rely on changing the blood of the Tainted to make it more similar to that of a Nezumi. I'm afraid though that this could require magic practices rather... dangerous, since any magic that involves blood can attract kansen. I do think anyway that the first Isawa knew this kind of magic, for no one of the Thunders was tainted, though they faced the Dark Lord himself."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 9, 2002)

Toshiro Akodo 

Heirs, what heirs? Are you accusing me of working against the Empire! Such... ugh. We of the Mantis have no knowledge whatsoever of the Heirs.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 9, 2002)

OOC: TFO, as far as I know, Yoritomo Kitao is still the Mantis Clan Champion. Shouldn't she answer to my letter?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 9, 2002)

At the end of a demanding day, Utaku Xien Chi rests looking at the sun falling behind the roofs of Shinden Osano-Wo, and at the wind gently caressing the Banner of the Shiotome, the flag the first of the Battlemaidens carries in battle. She remembers when her family was still called Otaku, and Kamoko carried that banner. The stars of her constellation aren't shining yet, and Xieng Chi as always wonders if she is worthy to succed her. Kamoko sacrificed everything to cleanse her clan's honor. _Am I prepared to do such a thing? Am I worthy to guide the Empire through this night?_ She remembers also when Tetsuko carried that banner. Tetsuko was a traitress, but in the end it was through her that the Unicorn was saved. Xieng Chi remembers Tetsuko's eyes at her seppuku. There was fulfillment in them. _Am I really honorable? Am I honorable because of my fury, because I did what needed to be done? I am starting only now to know the true meaning of honor. Kamoko-chan, please show me the way._ After a prayer to the kami, Xieng Chi enters the Tea Tent.

------

Quite late at night, Shinjo Shono finally arrives at the Fields of Thunder.  He is entering the Unicorn Tent, when he notices another man. Under the light of Lady Moon he can only tell he's a Dragon. Shono walks towards him and bows.
"Can't you sleep, Dragon-san? I am pleased to meet you. I am Shinjo Shono."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 9, 2002)

Gaheris San

I know NOTHING of these heirs.... so I don't know who is feeding you lies but most certainly they are devious is they tricked and blinded you with their lies so easily!


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 9, 2002)

"Yue-san, I merely intended to suggest the Naga ritual as a starting point for our own research. The more information we have, the more efficient we can conduct this research."

"We should bring the heirs, when they are found, to Otosan Uchi. The capitol is the best place for our spiritual and mortal concerns."

"A ... blood exchange?" Akahita's face darkens a bit, "If it were not for ... some enlightening research, which indicates that combined Nezumi name magic and prayers to the kami could prove essential, _and_ the dire situation we are in, I do not know what I would say. This step should only be undertaken if everything else fails."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2002)

Kimita also looks worried at the mention of a blood exchange.

"Maybe instead of a blood 'exchange' we could somehow replicate the qualities present in Nezumi and Naga blood which produce this immunity to taint," Kimita suggests.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 10, 2002)

OOC:- Cream u got the 2 mails (from yourself) I sent back at you?


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 10, 2002)

A letter is sent to Moshi Juiko:

"Juiko-san, 

we have received information that an heir of Emperor Toturi may be in the Mantis lands, possibly held by a group opposed to the Empire. This group acts in great secrecity, so it would not be surprising if you have no information on them. If you can do so, I would appreciate if you get permission for a small delegation of the Phoenix to enter the Mantis lands for the purpose of aiding you in the search for this heir.
May your ancestors smile upon you.
Isawa Akahita."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Quite late at night, Shinjo Shono finally arrives at the Fields of Thunder.  He is entering the Unicorn Tent, when he notices another man. Under the light of Lady Moon he can only tell he's a Dragon. Shono walks towards him and bows.
> "Can't you sleep, Dragon-san? I am pleased to meet you. I am Shinjo Shono." [/B]




"Lo... I am Togashi Samanosuke, greetings Shinjo Shono. I am the contestant sent here to represent the Dragon Clan, because no other would do. I cannot sleep, but it is not a problem none-the-less. Do you know why it is that so many who I am entitled to greet ignore me? They seem to look at me with foul eyes and then walk away. What do you think of that?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2002)

> *THE CONTESTANTS FOR THE CONTEST OF THE EMERALD CHAMPION*
> Togashi Samanosuke (Dragon, 20, Dishonorable)
> Naigotsu Akira (Crane, 20)
> Matsu Nimuro (Lion, 15)
> ...





> *THE CONTESTANTS FOR THE CONTEST OF THE JADE CHAMPION*
> Mioko Sen (Lion, 14)
> Asahina Kimita (Lion, 12)
> Iuchi Lixue (Unicorn)
> ...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2002)

I think we will open a seperate thread with its own rules post (the rules specifically for the contests) for the emerald and jade contests. What does everyone think of that? I also am of the consideration that I should possibly select a few faces from enworld to judge the results of some of the aspects. I'm thinking William Ronald, Piratecat or Darkness (if we can get either), Edena (if we can get him), Bugbear maybe even... or possibly some of the players from other games (Deedlit, Dalamar, Jarval).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 11, 2002)

Kakita Kaiten is Crane, not Lion.

And the separate threads idea sounds good to me.  I'd add to that list Black Omega and Xeriar.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 11, 2002)

"There is much wisdom in your suggestions, Yue-san, Akahita-san, but we must remember that any experimental treatments may well be dangerous, even lethal. It would not do to subject the heirs to the risk of an untested cure. For that reason we are going to need test-subjects, strong men and women of noble stature under various degrees of taint. It should not be too difficult to find volunteers. What Samurai would not sacrifice himself for such a great cause, when with the risk of death comes the hope of salvation? 
 The Lion Clan will be able to contribute a handful of tainted samurai, who have served on the Wall with the Crab. I believe most other clans should be able to gather quite a few as well, surely a sufficient number for our purposes. In preparation for the experiments we should try to explore all available options theoretically. I have a couple of ideas that might be worthwhile..." [ooc: Hey, he's the scholar, not I. I'm just a commoner  ooc\]

--

Creamsteak; the Lion clan will gather a dozen tainted individuals from our ranks and start experimenting to find a cure for the taint. This work is being undertaken in secrecy and even the test-subjects themselves won't know the reason for their orders until they have been brought to our research facilities. Not even then will they know that some of the imperial heirs might be tainted, if that became publicly known it might demoralise the Empire.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Kakita Kaiten is Crane, not Lion.
> 
> And the separate threads idea sounds good to me.  I'd add to that list Black Omega and Xeriar. *




Thanx, and good opinions... now to hunt people down... not tonight though...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Creamsteak; the Lion clan will gather a dozen tainted individuals from our ranks and start experimenting to find a cure for the taint. This work is being undertaken in secrecy and even the test-subjects themselves won't know the reason for their orders until they have been brought to our research facilities. Not even then will they know that some of the imperial heirs might be tainted, if that became publicly known it might demoralise the Empire. *



Ok. If you would like to tell me more specifically what kind of research, that will help. Also, if your actually sacrificing a PL of troups, tell me. Through email would probably be the better bet.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 11, 2002)

OOC - Seperate threads for the contests sounds good. - OOC

As she sees two people talking with each other, Shiba Tsukune joins them.
"Greetings, Dragon-san and Unicorn-san. May I join your discussion? I am Shiba Tsukune. Am I correct in that you are Shono-san and ... Samanosuke-san? I am pleased to meet you. Samanosuke-san, may I ask you a few questions? It has been some time since we had contact with the Dragon, and strange rumours were spreading."

If Samanosuke is not opposed to answer these questions, here they are:
"Our last messenger brought rumours of a gaijin who has tried to become the clan daimyo. I hope that Hoshi-sama is well? If this rumour is true, what happened to this gaijin? I believe I heard the name Benjarmon in regard to this gaijin?"

"When you return to the Dragon lands after the contest, would you send Hoshi-sama my greetings and my apologies for the actions of our last messenger? I know that this is not a task for a honorable samurai as you are, but the Phoenix are not as well received by the Clan Daimyo as they used to be. I believe that, in asking you, it is just as if I talk to the Clan Daimyo himself."


At the Unicorn tent, Isawa Akahita replies to Kitsu Juri:
"Juri-san, I don't think that anyone implied that untested cures should be used on the heirs. Doing so would be foolish. I am certain that there are a few tainted individuals in the Phoenix lands, living as hermits to avoid spreading the taint, that are willing to undergo a test with the cures."

OOC - The Phoenix contact the known tainted hermits about this, and also tries to find other tainted individuals. When it seems that we have a relatively good cure, it will be tested on those. If this results in casualities, i would be easiest to assume that this drops the PL of some of my provinces.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 11, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Ok. If you would like to tell me more specifically what kind of research, that will help. Also, if your actually sacrificing a PL of troups, tell me. Through email would probably be the better bet. *




There's really not enough tainted individuals in the Lion territories to make a power point. I don't think 0,5% of our population, or even our samurai, are tainted. So, I'm not really sacrificing anything. The temporary spending, representing people being away from military duty, is 5 Pls. Specifically, we are working together with the Phoenix, Crane, Unicorn and others to find a cure for the taint, using the theories devised by us in the thread.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2002)

The Crane will also get anyone who is known to be tainted and recruit volunteers to assist in finding a cure for taint, the reason why will not be disclosed.

OOC: I'll organise PL values and specific research details next turn.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 15, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *As she sees two people talking with each other, Shiba Tsukune joins them.
> "Greetings, Dragon-san and Unicorn-san. May I join your discussion? I am Shiba Tsukune. Am I correct in that you are Shono-san and ... Samanosuke-san? I am pleased to meet you. Samanosuke-san, may I ask you a few questions? It has been some time since we had contact with the Dragon, and strange rumours were spreading."*



*
Yes... I am Samanosuke... but I'll have to hear your questions before I can answer them...



			If Samanosuke is not opposed to answer these questions, here they are:
"Our last messenger brought rumours of a gaijin who has tried to become the clan daimyo. I hope that Hoshi-sama is well? If this rumour is true, what happened to this gaijin? I believe I heard the name Benjarmon in regard to this gaijin?"
		
Click to expand...


Hoshi-sama is ill, with grief. His mind is drawing strange pictures about what he should do, and he is ill most of his days. The gaijin still lives in our mountains, hidden away, waiting to come out... or so we think. Benjarmon... well that might be right...



			"When you return to the Dragon lands after the contest, would you send Hoshi-sama my greetings and my apologies for the actions of our last messenger? I know that this is not a task for a honorable samurai as you are, but the Phoenix are not as well received by the Clan Daimyo as they used to be. I believe that, in asking you, it is just as if I talk to the Clan Daimyo himself."
		
Click to expand...


*I will send a message to Hoshi-sama that you wish to speak to him about something... but for now we must attend to the duels before I could ever have audience with him...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 15, 2002)

/me wakes up screaming in the middle of the night bathing in sweat.

"EMAIL... MUST KNOW THE ANSWER, MUST KNOW"

/me falls back into a comatose stupor.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> */me wakes up screaming in the middle of the night bathing in sweat.
> 
> "EMAIL... MUST KNOW THE ANSWER, MUST KNOW"
> 
> /me falls back into a comatose stupor. *




TFO, read my responses. DiD YOU GET THE RETURNS? I SENT THEM BOTH TWICE...


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 16, 2002)

"Thank you for your answers, Samanosuke-san. Is the malady of Hoshi-sama related somehow to the gaijin usurper? If there is anything that the Phoenix can do for him, we would be pleased to help."

Shiba Tsukune will remain some time with Samanosuke and Shono before she returns to the Phoenix pavillion, preparing for the tests.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 18, 2002)

At the Unicorn Tent, Yue is pleased to see the concern of her guests: "I suggest then that we meet again in Otosan Uchi, at the Temple of the Blessed Ancestors, and put our efforts together. I don't think the Unicorn clan can offer tainted samurai, but I'll try to bring you what I can of the wisdom of the Naga. May the fortunes and the kami bless our struggles."

------------------------------------------------------------


Shono frowns hearing Samanosuke's complaint. "They probably behave so because of your appearance. Too much time has passed since Akodo wrote the Leadership, if they have come to think that honor is carried by a cloth, by a face or... by a name. That's a bad omen for the Empire. Too bad we'll probably be adversaries, I am one of the Unicorn candidates to the Emerald Armor."
Seeing Shiba Tsukune approaching, Shono deeply bows to her with the respect due to a former daimyo.
"I'm glad to meet you Tsukune-sama, I'm Shono, daimyo of the Shinjo. Since it doesn't seem a good night for rest, can I invite you in my tent and offer you a tea?" says to both of them.


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 18, 2002)

It had been two days, since the order was given and Bayushi Mitsu knew it was going to be a quick campaign.  As he looked down upon the lands of longtime enemies he ordered his troops into motion.  Crossing the lands they killed any person that opposed them. The Iron hand of the Black Cabal had come to the Southern Kiamu Provience. 


Far to the North, Bayushi Tetsubo stared at the mayor that dared to oppose him. "It is the will of scorpion clan that your people shall pay the price for your insolence."
With that he orders the slaughter of every male of ages 15 to 25 in the Northern Kiamu Provience.  Blood runs down the river so thick it seems to stain the rocks a rusty color.  For the Crimson legion has arrived in the Northern Kiamu Provience. 

Far to the south, a band of actors travel in search of someone to present their show to. This group is lead by Bayushi Kamnen.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 19, 2002)

Until they find out what's really happening and what started this unnecessary war, the Unicorn garrison at Seikitsu pass will offer help to refugees from Northern Kiamu province.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2002)

The Scorpion launch a brave attack on what they hope will be a small claim. A few extremely well trained soldiers manage to destroy the defenders of the northern and southern Kaimu provinces with ease. They manage to take the province in less than a day with the bloodshed and tears they cause. The peasantry retreats as best it can, destroying the provinces order and discipline. The social structure is broken down.

Soon the reserves that were allocated into a mobile army by the Unicorn clan hear news of the attack on thier home. The majority of the defenders were in an active military unit, leaving little defense for the province itself... but when thier homes are burned, the full strength of the unicorn's allocated defenders to this border come forwards.

An army 5x the size of the scorpions attack force closes in on the province, with all intentions to make the men who did this pay with blood. The battle insues and there is very little that can be done to save the small scorpion unit. The bloodshed all over the province is quickly quelled by the entirety of the acting army in that area.

Lichtenheart - You have re-claimed the Kaimu Province (both halves). You have suffered casualties, mostly civilian, but it appears that your military strength is still high in the area. Your preparations by having your army mobile, organized, and ready all of this turn have helped you to crush the small scorpion group. Do you actively pursue to attack the Scorpion clan in thier home?

Macbrea - Your forces have been routed by a much larger army. Your military units are at PL 0, but they maintain thier IR scores. Your efforts were routed because your enemy was prepared. Do you seek to send more of your armies to attack the Unicorn army?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 19, 2002)

OOC: WAIT A MINUTE!
Northern and Southern Kiamu provinces are not mine, Tokiwong owns them. And I absolutely don't want to start a full scale war with the Scorpion (yet ). I only wanted to say that my garrison doesn't understand why the Scorpion army are slaughtering civilians, so they are offering help to the refugees, and maybe aiding people to leave the threatened zone, but I repeat WITHOUT engaging with the scorpion army. If the Scorpion wants to pursue them in unicorn territories now that's a whole different matter. As I said I think this war is at the very least unnecessary, and I want to see more of tokiwong's and Macbrea's actions before choosing what to do. That and Gaheris hasn't been informed yet. Anyway, Norther Kiamu and the river that became red with blood are near to the place where the Emerald Test is run, so notice on this war arrive rapidly to all the clans, I guess with the Exception of the Mantis and the Crab, that didn't send their delegations.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2002)

Rumours are heard that the Scorpion violated Imperial Law, by initiating war on the Hare, a minor clan that has kept itself outside of the politics of the Great Clans.

The Phoenix take no direct actions yet, but they will examine if the Hare clan has taken any action that could be seen as an act of war against the Scorpion, before the onset of the war.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *OOC: WAIT A MINUTE!
> Northern and Southern Kiamu provinces are not mine, Tokiwong owns them. And I absolutely don't want to start a full scale war with the Scorpion (yet ). I only wanted to say that my garrison doesn't understand why the Scorpion army are slaughtering civilians, so they are offering help to the refugees, and maybe aiding people to leave the threatened zone, but I repeat WITHOUT engaging with the scorpion army. If the Scorpion wants to pursue them in unicorn territories now that's a whole different matter. As I said I think this war is at the very least unnecessary, and I want to see more of tokiwong's and Macbrea's actions before choosing what to do. That and Gaheris hasn't been informed yet. Anyway, Norther Kiamu and the river that became red with blood are near to the place where the Emerald Test is run, so notice on this war arrive rapidly to all the clans, I guess with the Exception of the Mantis and the Crab, that didn't send their delegations. *




Ah... good to know. Well then, since I don't have Tokiwong's template, I assume he needs to inform me of his counter-attack strategy. For now then, Macbrea has easily taken the province.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 19, 2002)

A teleporting courier delivers a letter, carrying the personal seal of the Lion Clan daimyo, to the office of Bayushi Nori.

"I congratulate you to your successful conquest of the Kiamu provinces, I heard the tactical execution was exellent and your soldiers fought with unusual skill. Truly a brilliant victory, though needlessly bloody. Atrocities are to be expected in war, though, and that is but a minor point, my main concern is the consequences of your actions and the motives underlying them. 
 Even though I doubt your intention was to cause harm to the Empire I fear that is exactly what you have done. You probably realise the danger your aggression against the Hare has caused the Empire. Not all of the Clan Champions will be as understanding of your actions as I am, and some might consider your invasion a threat to their own interests. Some might even look at your actions as an excuse to go to war against you and others, who have signed treaties of alliance with you, will be obligated to come to your defence. Your little war against the Hare could spark a massive civil war between most, or all, of the clans of Rokugan. The current lack of a central authority makes that scenario disturbingly probable, even as it doubtlessly was one of the reasons for your attack.
 It is my hope that the war can be contained, but if it is not I intend to honour our alliance, unless it conflicts with my other diplomatic committments. If there is a conflict of interest I will have to decide how to best honour all of the treaties I have signed with the various warring factions, keeping in mind the legalities of their actions."

May your victory be swift and bloodless.

Toshiro Akodo"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 19, 2002)

"What is the meaning of this outrage, you bring needless violence against my peoples, and for what?  To bring greater glory to your lands?" the couriter demands in the courts of the Scopion clan.

"We have always dealt with honor with those we saw as allies, and now you bring needless bloodhshed, to our lands, if you wish to begin a war, then so be it.  But you shall drag the whole of the Empire into needless strife, for where will your ambitions end?  Do you gain a small bit of happiness from your attacks on our lands?" the courtier is incensed.

"We shall not stand for this, and we shall fight, you have begun this, but by the honor of our ancestors we shall end it," the courtier bows respectfully, "this strike to our honor shall be made right on the fields of battle..."

_*OOC:* I guess it is time for war... Creamsteak, any chance you can go ahead and fill out my PL and stuff with your suggestions, since I guess I am still light... and then it shall be time to fight..._

_The legions of the Hare and the Monkey begin to move, making it clear to the Scorpion, that the minor clans will not suffer such a loss without a fight.  The legions fight for their lands and their honor..._


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2002)

> OOC: I guess it is time for war... Creamsteak, any chance you can go ahead and fill out my PL and stuff with your suggestions, since I guess I am still light... and then it shall be time to fight...
> 
> The legions of the Hare and the Monkey begin to move, making it clear to the Scorpion, that the minor clans will not suffer such a loss without a fight. The legions fight for their lands and their honor...



No problem. I'll deal with your template then. I'll try and get it together late night tonight (too busy right now).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2002)

Another letter arrives at the office of Bayushi Nori:

We of the Crane Clan are puzzled as to the bloody tactics of the Scorpion Clan in their taking of Hare territory. An extensive explanation would be required lest we are required to choose sides in this conflict. Might we add that such violent conflict at a time such as this, while the Empire is without a leader, could have dire concequences should civil war be incited. Do not doubt that actions will be taken if the bloodshed caused by the Scorpion is meaningless.

May your actions be full of inspiration and reason,

Naigotsu Mishica


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 21, 2002)

Return letter to Lion.

The coruption of Scorpion lands by priests of the Extinct Hare clan have caused Scorpion to bring the lands under Scorpion clan guidance.  I have witnesses that if need be can be brought to court to attest to this fact. 




Return letter to Crane clan

When a minor clan chooses to attempt to corupt the faith of a greater clan, it is upon the greater clan to exterminate the minor clan.  And with this we choose to use out right as a greater clan to do this.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 21, 2002)

_Hare and Monkey Forces fight from shadows, using the tactics of guerilla warfare, fighting from cover of darkness in lightning raids on supply lines... and dissapearing into the well-known layout of their lands... never engaging into dedicated warfare, trying to draw out the conflict and gain support innthe courts of the savagery of Scorpion aggression... the battle is two pronged fought in blood, and in the various courts of Rokugan as Hare and Monkey courtiers spread unpopular tales of the savage and unwarranted attack by the Scorpion forces, especially during a time when the Empire may be at its weakest... especially the Jade Emperor himself was lost in Scorpion lands... perhaps they are the ones who are corrupted..._

*OOC:* assuming current continuity is maintained I am assuming the Jade Emperor was killed by the Oni in Scorpion lands...


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 22, 2002)

As the examinations of the Phoenix uncover that the Scorpion feel slighted in religious terms, they send out messages to the other clans:
"Great .....-sama
In these dire times, with the Emperor dead and neither an Emerald Champion nor a Jade Champion to uphold the laws, the Scorpion Clan took a route that may very well be a violation of Imperial Law. The Scorpion attacked the territory of the Hare clan, apparently accusing their priests to corrupt Scorpion land. We feel that this accussation has to be examined and that testimony must be heard as soon as possible. We also feel that our clan is best suited to examine these claims. Thus we ask you for your consent in taking the necessary actions, and if possible, to send a witness to also hear the testimony."


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 22, 2002)

A scorpion clan courtier arrives in monkey court. With the following note:

Monkey clan Diamyo,

It has come to our attention that you have choosen fight with those that choose to corrupt our young with lies of one god. Either you stop your raids on scorpion forces or the might of scorpion clan will be forced to war with our clan. Our war is entirely with the Hare clan and not with yours.  If you choose to make it with your clan then you can only be viewed as an afront to the Kami and must be removed from Rokugan proper. 

   -- Bayushi Nori


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 22, 2002)

*A letter arrives in the courts of the Scorpion along with the head of a Scorpion Bushi...*

_"The Monkey Clan will fight this needless aggression, we support our allies, and we will not dishonor our name by turning our backs on them.  If you wish ar then so be it, but you have no right to anything, besides a swift death at the edge of our blades and arrows.  Back down, and let us approach this problem in the courts, or this violence will only escalate..._

-Toku-sama

***************************

_Monkey forces continue to harass the Scorpion forces, along with Hare harriers, and soldiers.  The violence escalating from attacks to supply lines to daring raids on Scorpion camps..._


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 22, 2002)

The two samurai look at each other from at top of their horses.  Left with no other choice but to follow orders they spure their forces into movement.   Below them is the banners of Bayushi and Shosuro families marching ahead of them.   As they enter the Southern Yaen provience they being to burn all the land that they run into.  Any village is wiped from the earth and any person is killed without questions asked.  They continue to march their forces south until they have burned every piece of the Southern Yaen provience and not a soul is alive there.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 22, 2002)

The Fox stand with the Phoenix on this matter.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 22, 2002)

"I've had enough of this." said the Khan.

A letter is found on an arrow sticking out of the western doors of Rioko Owari.



> To the Scorpion Clan Champion
> You know I am no politician. I have only a few things to say and I'll tell them straight. At his crowning, Toturi ordered the Unicorn to be "his eyes and ears, bringing justice and honor to all the clans of the Empire."1 Even after his death, I'll stay loyal to his words. Do you think you have been wronged? Then accept Phoenix judgement or wait till the end of the Emerald Test. There will be no more bloodshedding. There will be no more killing of innocent bonge. You stop this, or I will.
> 
> Moto Gaheris




Unicorn army enters Northern Kiamu province. The Unicorn is not claiming any land and is not siding with the Hare troops. My purpose is to drive Scorpion troops back to Scorpion lands, with the least possible losses on both sides. My troops, which I suppose are more numerous and more mobile will try to divide scorpion battalions, cut communications and surround their troops offering only a way to retreat. My army will defend the people, healers will cure wounded of all the three clans involved and deal properly with corpses to prevent plagues. Surrender will be proposed twice at the beginning of every battle. Surrendering troops will not be humiliated or disarmed, only escorted back to scorpion lands. My army will stop on the western side of the river in sight of Rioko Owari. If I don't manage to drive away Scorpion army, my troops will interpose between scorpions and hares to prevent further battles.



1: these are really the words Toturi I said at his coronation. Every historian or magistrate can confirm.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 22, 2002)

_Monkey and Hare forces will not fight Unicorn forces, and give them room to do their work..._


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 22, 2002)

When forces from Unicorn enter northern Kiamu provience, Scorpion forces in that provience will retreat leaving only token resistance to slow up the forces. We do not intend on fighting Unicorn over the lands of the north.   

The retreating forces will continue to burn anything that they currently possess but will not try and fight the unicorn forces on their land. 


Message to the Unicorn Clan Champion

"As you have choosen to defend those on your borders we respect your opinion and will back out of the Northern Kiamu provience. We have made our point that we will not be subverted by the likes of the small clan.  At this point, we are willing to back off their northern provience."

_______________________________________________


My southern forces will continue to deal with the Monkey clan that attacked me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2002)

Simultaneously two forces are on the move now. The Unicorn move into the Hare clan territory, and find that the Scorpion Clan has burned these two territories down to the ground. There is no remnants of any village, and in the few days they had to be thourogh, you can tell that they did everything possible to ensure that their goals are accomplished.

Both the Northern and Southern Hare territories have been obliterated, leaving only a small family of escaped clan members. They stand now to have absolutely no industrialization or active power. They have been obliterated, and it appears that unless the clan receives some support, they may get wiped out into history.

The trouble is double for the Scorpion. During your retreat, the Unicorn manage to catch a few active units trying to ensure that the sabatoge of the Hare clan gets completion, but most of these units escape. The Unicorn have no trouble conquering empty and unguarded lands for the Hare clan.

- - - - -

Serpenteyes take notice:

Suddenly, out of Otosan Uchi, a large force of men covered in the markings of the soldiers of the burning sands make themselves visible. They come into your territory quickly, and fast. They come on foot, traveling under the camoflage of darkness, invading your territory. Etsu province is hardly able to prepare for the surprise attack, and they suffer some casualties. Roughly 2/5ths of the defending provincial army is destroyed almost instantly, and although any cities and territories inside the province manage to hold out against the quick hit and run, the province falls under the control of the invading burning-sands soldiers.

It is unclear where they came from, and whispers suppose that this attack has been in the works for some time, and involved a great deal of tactical support to pull off. Etsu province comes underneith control of the invaders for the time being, despite the fact that they are holding back from an all out invasion.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 23, 2002)

Puzzled as they are by the military action right on their door the Imperial Province sends 5 PL to investigate whats going on in the Etsu province. If the Lion wish them to leave, they depart immediately if not they will assist with the investigations and see if any hostile designs on the Imperial Territories/Capital are intended.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 23, 2002)

If the Lion accept their assistance, the Phoenix will send the Elemental Legions, all four of them,as quickly as possible, to flank the Burning Sands troops.

We will, if the Imperial families give their consent, send 2 PL, taken from the nearest province, of shugenja and yojimbo, to Otosan Uchi to research the sudden appearance of the gaijin warriors.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2002)

The burning sands soldiers are gone by the sunrise of the morning they attacked. They retreated by an unknown method, and you find the province is secure again. Apparently the Lion clan did not drive them out, and did not have the desire to risk war.

Rumors circulate that mayhaps the men from the Burning Sands have disguised themselves in Lion and Imperial territory, but this rumor is completely unfounded on anything that anyone can prove.


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 23, 2002)

Scorpion will send 2 PL from its Yogo family to help investigate what happened at Otosan Uchi.  They will use their Air magic to see what they can discover in the assistance of the other clans to figure out whats going on.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 23, 2002)

The Imperial Provinces immediately launch a complete invesigation in their lands looking for even a trace of these disguised soldiers.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 23, 2002)

The Phoenix strengthen their vigilance at the northern and southern borders, on the watch for the gaijin invaders.

Divination magic will be utilized to determine the whereabouts and nature of the troops that assaulted the Lion.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *The Phoenix strengthen their vigilance at the northern and southern borders, on the watch for the gaijin invaders.
> 
> Divination magic will be utilized to determine the whereabouts and nature of the troops that assaulted the Lion. *




Your results are as such: Blocked. Your detect spells work (exception: Detecting information spells), but your other divinations suffer. You don't detect any magic has been used at all in order for the Burning Sands forces to perform their quick strike and retreat. Apparently all magical energy that was needed for this operation was devoted to blocking anyone that wanted to scry or detect information. Nobody can find the invaders, not even the fox clan who has soldiers up and down Otosan Uchi looking for the enemy.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 23, 2002)

Can I determine the relative strength of the blocking spell?

The Avalanche Guard and the Tsunami Legion will return to the Phoenix lands, positioned at the Northern and Southern border, respectively.

If allowed to stay, the Hurricane Initiates will remain in Otosan Uchi, and the Firestorm Legion remains in the Lion lands, ready to strike if the invaders show themselves again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2002)

_The Monkey move to engage the Scorpion in the South, fighting for their lands, and the lands of their allies... giving no quarter, and killing any Scorpion without remorse... the memory of what they did to the North very vivid in their minds..._

Using 15 PL of forces to engage and if the Contest is called off, Uda Hiyone will lead the Monkey forces into battle and challenge the Scorpion force's leader to a duel in the battle...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2002)

Knight Otu

The spell is apparently the effort of a significantly strong force. It obviously isn't a minor devotion of power, and it apparently is the only concern that power has right now. They appear to be devoted.



Tokiwong

Your forces encounter heavy resistance. Your enemies appear to be heavily armed against you, and although they deal little damage to you, they appear to have defended off most of your attacks. It appears that this round can be attributed to attrition, but your army is smaller, and despite their true desire to destroy the scorpion troops, they may not be able to withstand a pro-longed war.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 24, 2002)

Hmm sorry peeps but my personal life has been demanding every last bit of me so I even dared to forget about this for a week or 2....

ANd cream.. I send you 2mails and I wanted for your response and you say you send them twiiice but I never got any of them 

So you might want to send them again =[[[[ (hotmail....)


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 24, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong
> 
> Your forces encounter heavy resistance. Your enemies appear to be heavily armed against you, and although they deal little damage to you, they appear to have defended off most of your attacks. It appears that this round can be attributed to attrition, but your army is smaller, and despite their true desire to destroy the scorpion troops, they may not be able to withstand a pro-longed war. *




_The forces of the Monkey secure fortresses, and make makeshift forts to stand thei gound and halt Scorpion intrusion.  The Monkey forces work to cripple supply lines... and attack the life veins of the Scorpion war-machine..._


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 24, 2002)

The Hurricane Initiates are welcomed in Otasun Uchi.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 25, 2002)

The Hurricane Initiates will then examine Otosan along with the other forces, concentrating on the places where the gaijin Azimuth has been.

Edit: Also, is there a reasonable chance to bring down the blocking spell with the combined power of two or more clans?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 27, 2002)

> The forces of the Monkey secure fortresses, and make makeshift forts to stand thei gound and halt Scorpion intrusion. The Monkey forces work to cripple supply lines... and attack the life veins of the Scorpion war-machine...



Understood. Taking notice on my chart of battleness.



> The Hurricane Initiates will then examine Otosan along with the other forces, concentrating on the places where the gaijin Azimuth has been.
> 
> Edit: Also, is there a reasonable chance to bring down the blocking spell with the combined power of two or more clans?




Your leads on Azimuth are stopped cold, for unknown reasons. You believe that what you need to do in order to scry your enemy is dedicate at least some of your active PL to the cause, and other clans could contribute if they choose. The stronger your dedication, the more likely success will be. The stronger your enemies dedication, the more likely his success will be.


----------



## Janos Audron (Oct 27, 2002)

Vorador, after having heard the news that his troops attacked Etsu province, Teleports to Ken Hayai, disregarding the fact that most people in the Empire do not approve name magic.

He requests an audience with Toshiro Akodo.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 27, 2002)

Creamsteak, you should soon get a mail regarding the blocking spell and the dedication of the Phoenix clan to scry. (Since I believe that the dedicated PL will have penalties in battle, I wish to keep them secret)

If any of the other clans wishes to join in, you should possibly post a notification here and mail creamsteak.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 27, 2002)

Knight Otu... your shugenja assure you that they will be able to perform a full scrying with time, but that with the total dedication you have sent it will take them two full weeks to accomplish this.



(Refresh me, is Toshiro Akodo the Anvil?)


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 27, 2002)

Thanks! 

(Toshiro Akodo is Serpenteyes' PC... has anyone seen him recently?)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 27, 2002)

Cream still havent got the 2 mails =[[[

And I think the Anvil is occupied


----------



## Macbrea (Nov 4, 2002)

Scorpion clan will continue to work on cleaning every standing tree and village in monkey territory. We will attempt to root all those that are trying to attack our supply lines.   If possible we will leave the Bayushi family with the full intent on keeping monkey in their castle until all of the food to support those troops has been eliminated.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 5, 2002)

Got the mails and replied.

Mantis lands are kinda peacefull at the moment


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 5, 2002)

(OOC: TFO, will you respond to the messages of the Phoenix regarding the Scorpion and the heirs? they are posted here in the IRR threads.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 5, 2002)

(OOC: Read it but nothing that seems interesting to reply to... so no need.. just hanging in here silent... )

(Check out my storyhour!!! of our weekly CoC game, just put up our first session, it's huge! this sunday we're already having out fourth session so I better catch up!)


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 6, 2002)

A letter goes out to the Great lords of Rokugan:

"I wish to thank those of you who have offered assistance against the barbarian invaders, it is comforting to know that the Lion Clan has so many dedicated friends and allies. Though we are troubled by the suddenness and audacity of the attack there can be no question that we have proved to all those who would threaten the empire that we will stand united against all outside threats. If any of you should need my assistance against foreign invaders you will have it. We welcome your assistance in the investigations in Etsu province and Otusan Uchi.

Toshiro Akodo"
_____________
Vorador, after having heard the news that his troops attacked Etsu province, Teleports to Ken Hayai, disregarding the fact that most people in the Empire do not approve name magic.

He requests an audience with Toshiro Akodo
_____________

Upon hearing of the arrival of the lord of Miir Toshiro interrupts his investigations in the Etsu province and travels swfitly to Ken Hayai.

"Greetings, noble necromancer, I did not expect your precence here. Indeed, I did not expect the precence of your armies in my territory and yet, apparently, my expectations have been found flawed. Your actions are unfathomable and yet I assume you have a very good reason for them. Why have you violated the Empire? Why have you attacked the Empire? Why have you invited the vengeance of the Empire? You cannot believe you can defeat us. Explain yourself, the future of your city depends on it."

--
edit: The Phoenix Firestorm Legion and the other assisting armies are welcomed in the Etsu Province


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 6, 2002)

"Toshiro-san, with your consent, the Firestorm Legion will remain in the Etsu Province to aid in the investigations and, should the need to do so arise, to aid you against further attacks by the gaijin."


"It appears that the Mantis do not deem us worthy of their attention. They have not reacted to our request to send a delegation into their lands, nor have they said if they are willing to accept our judgement of the Scorpion clan. We cannot wait much longer to determine the truth in this matter."


Agasha Hamanari, along with his yojimbo, will attempt to meet Moshi Juiko.


----------



## Janos Audron (Nov 6, 2002)

"Yes, Toshiro Akodo, I know that I am probably the last person you expected, but the matter I want to discuss was too delicate to just send a messenger."

"I am glad that you wanted to see me, after the attack of my troops on your country, instead of attacking me."

"The message I bring, Toshiro, is that my troops have not attacked you. This year, my troops have not left the Burning Sands, and have certainly not attacked any clan of the Empire."

"I do not know how I can prove that I have not attacked you, maybe you can use Divinations to tell if I am speaking the truth, maybe you will allow us to help you search for the true attackers. Remember that looks can be decieving..."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 6, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *"Toshiro-san, with your consent, the Firestorm Legion will remain in the Etsu Province to aid in the investigations and, should the need to do so arise, to aid you against further attacks by the gaijin."
> 
> 
> "It appears that the Mantis do not deem us worthy of their attention. They have not reacted to our request to send a delegation into their lands, nor have they said if they are willing to accept our judgement of the Scorpion clan. We cannot wait much longer to determine the truth in this matter."
> ...




"We gratefully accept your gracious assistance in the Etsu province, Isawa Akahita-San. It has been most welcome. I agree with you on the matter of the Scorpion Clan's attack on the Hare, it should be judged wisely and carefully and the Phoenix are well suited to that task. I urge you, though, to not judge them too hard, the Empire needs peace, not more bloodshed.
 The Mantis have always held themselves apart from the rest of the Empire. I sence no malice in this, however. Maybe they simply wish to preserve their own stability in these instabile times. I am confident that they will come to the aid of the Empire if it ever should find itself in true danger, but until then they will wisely build their strength in peace, preparing for war."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 6, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *"I do not know how I can prove that I have not attacked you, maybe you can use Divinations to tell if I am speaking the truth, maybe you will allow us to help you search for the true attackers. Remember that looks can be decieving..." *




"True, appearances can be decieving, but so can words. Until this matter has been resolved I will hold you under suspicion, it would be folly not to. Even so, I cannot believe that you would be so foolhardy as to attack a foe so superior to you in power and the way the attack was carried out... You would have nothing to gain, and indeed the attacker conquered nothing, and everything to loose.
 It is far more likely that the attack was a clumsy attempt to incite the Empire and the Burning sands to war against each other and until further notice I will assume that you are in fact innocent. However, since you are a suspect, I cannot allow you to participate in the investigations, I do not trust so easily."


_

Cream: I will devote 5 PLs into assisting the scrying for the truth about the attack. We will coordinate our efforts with the other clans.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2002)

Rokugan, be ready... I warn you...

In Chronological order, I describe the events that have recently come to light. Your reactions to these events will be interesting, I hope...

Does everyone remember a certain surge of "water elemental energy" that was brought up much earlier in the thread? It faded away for a while, and since then some things have changed... but it has come back. It's quite a bit stronger now, and there is something odd about it. The location is now much more obvious, and anyone with a little preparation could try and see the development in person.

A few mages did attempt to see this particular location, and they all disappeared. A few vague reports hint that more than one naval fleet (apparently Mantis and Crab vessels) have been combing the area for survivors. Apparently some vessels belonging to each fleet disappeared.

Meanwhile, the heavy dedication of Shugenja has managed to finally pierce the shielding on the invaders into the Lion Territory. It took them long enough, but finally they have succeeded. The result doesn't sound true at first, but the dedication of shugenja assure that it is...

The Fox clan has apparently launched a small skirmish group against the lion territories, well disguised to appear as citizens of the burning sands. Their victory was swift, and their retreat swifter. Apparently they had no intention of killing anyone, or of keeping any land, but they did bring their troops into the Lion Clan's territory and then leave.

Meanwhile, a blight of taint has apparently seeped into the crab, crane, lion, and dragon clans through a food source. Apparently corrupt vegetation has allowed the Shadowlands to poison the tea grown in the northern crab lands, and it has gradually seeped out into the hands of the citizens. This horrible blight has caused almost every village, town, and city under control by these clans to increase in taint score by 1 full point. It doesn't bode well...

But in good news, the luck of many researchers has revealed a simple non-magical cure for taint. It isn't a prevention method, or a permanent restoration, but it does manage to remove the mental affects that taint can have. This elixir is apparently very expensive. Currently the rarity of the substances required in order to make enough is a major problem. It requires a certain type of vegetation that grows in the small areas of completely taintless land inside the shadowlands. The plant apparently contains a high concentration of broken down (non-poisonous) jade, and it's quite expensive.

There is enough to treat the children of the emperor, and that will be done as long as the clans housing those individuals allow it. More of it could be bought from the shadowlands... if both parties agree. More of it could be taken from the shadowlands, if someone could manage to do that.

But there is more bad news... apparently some foreign power (who has not yet been named) has launched a naval fleet at the South Western shore of the continent against the smaller coastal regions there. Apparently they use Name Magic, and apparantly they want to extend their empire onto the continent.

I think that's the whole of the update...


----------



## Janos Audron (Nov 10, 2002)

[You've been a bad boy Kalanyr...I think you are now occupying the Number two position on my To Kill list...don't worry though, I'll never get finished with number one before someone wipes my power from the face of Rokugan...]


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 11, 2002)

The shugenja of the Isawa family will try to scry on the elementak surge, but will _not yet_ start investigations up close. (I did not forget that one)

"The Fox are the initiators of the attack? I hope they have a good reason for it!"

The Hurricane Initiates will leave Otosan Uchi without starting a battle. If asked to leave, the Firestorm Lrgion will leave Lion territory.

The Phoenix will try to cultivate the Jade Plant, if there are enough to get some without endangering the cure of the heirs.

We will also attempt to scry on the southwestern invaders.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 11, 2002)

Mantis will investigate the south western invaders through magical and mundane means.

[Cream, I already had my almost my full fleet at the site of the elemental surge so I presume I controll and cover it? Especially since my NPC and PC nature who are present  And the shugenja I dispatched.]

We'll also try and cover the site up with magical means...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 11, 2002)

Naigotsu Akira's face becomes vacant and expressionless as he reads the message from his dearest Mishica. His hands start trembling to such a degree that the letter falls from his hands and spirals slowly towards the earth, not so much different from his hopes, which travel at a similiar speed into a nothingness within the depths of his being. As the messenger stoops to retrieve the paper from the ground, Akira turns to Kakita Kaiten, who is forced to take a step back when he sees the gaunt look etched upon Akira's face.

"Akira-san, what is wrong?" Kaiten asks, an edge of panic to his voice.

"You must stay," Akira says slowly, "I can no longer compete, our people need me."

As Akira turns and starts to pack his basic belongings Kaiten snatches the note from the startled messenger and reads it aloud.

"Akira-san! I must return home as well! Surely there will be no competition under these circumstances!" Kaiten exclames.

"Nonetheless, if the Tests are continued we need a representative here. I will not let any honourless foe rob us of our oppurtunity to place a member of the Crane into the position of Emerald Champion," Akira says as he skrawls something on a piece of paper and thrusts it into the messengers hand, "Messenger, take this to the Test of the Jade Champion! NOW!"

Kaiten watches the messenger flee from the tent more than run to deliver his message. Akira slings a backpack onto his shoulder and his dog silently appears at his side.

"Win for us Kaiten," is all Akira says as he paces out of the tent and away from the competition grounds, giving Kaiten next to no opportunity to bow.

As the flags are swallowed by the blue sky of the Unicorn plains a silent tear is quickly concealed by an ornate mask, and the plains carry the feint sounds of a dog's whimpers.

                                      *  *  *  *  *

The mesenger makes good pace away from the Daimyo's tent until he is snatched into an area of shadow behind a tent.

"You have a message for me as well. Give it to me," a female voice demands.

A split second later the messenger is ejected from the space behind the tent, and he is running again at twice the previous pace before he even hits the ground.

Geitana silently reads the message and smiles, _finally something interesting to do_, she thinks before disappearing again.

                                      *  *  *  *  *

*Akira is withdrawing from the Tournament of the Emerald Champion.

Kakita Kaiten is staying to compete.

Kainakata Getsu is returning to Crane territory.

Isawan Mahatra is remaining in the Test of the Jade Champion.*


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 11, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[Cream, I already had my almost my full fleet at the site of the elemental surge so I presume I controll and cover it? Especially since my NPC and PC nature who are present  And the shugenja I dispatched.]
> 
> We'll also try and cover the site up with magical means... *




Well TFO, just go out and spoil it for yourself...

I said that you "appeared" to have moved into the area to study, but in reality you do have your whole fleet at the location. Your fleet has kept all mages that have seen the sight from speaking about it, through whatever reasonable means you could muster, and yes... you control the item.

I'll send you an email on the matter.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 11, 2002)

oops


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 11, 2002)

/me smacks his head relentlessly on the table until it's all blood and messy and then some more.

[Cream, sorry if I scared you again with replying to your mails within the minute of getting them myself]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2002)

Yes... it is scary. You do reply almost instantly, but it's fine. At least you are replying, and posting. That sorta matters...

Oh, and an update:

The invader's have gray skin, tusk like teeth, are rather large (averaging six feet tall), and are extremely brutal. They seem to be underneath a powerful warrior who you have not yet identified by name, but he is a skilled battle master. Almost every soldier has aquired a horse through theft, and most of them ride very well. They are industrializing some of the territory that they take, but they burn anything that they don't feel is valuable. The entire force is concentrated into one location.

In turn, they have scried your empire in return. They have learned of some of your current toils, but only visually and with sound. They can't make out your language, and they have little ability to discern your culture, but you have a strong civilization, and a message from their leader states,

"If you wait patiently, I won't kill your children."


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 12, 2002)

The Fox immediately begin their own divinations to confirm if they also get this image of the attack. 

The Hurricane Initiates are allowed to leave without any trouble.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 12, 2002)

Mantis scrying will attempt to picture a rough PL value of the force.

Adter that We'll send messengers throughout the empire to the southern, eastern and central clans to come and destroy the invading force. I don't like the looks of this, not a bit at all.

nobody threatens Rokugan and lives!


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 12, 2002)

"These creatures look horribly similar to some of the creatures of the Shadowlands... We need to find out if they are tainted. But the important things first."

Instead of returning home, the Firestorm Legion will join the forces sent against the invaders.

I will send a message to Toshiro Akodo, asking him not to attack the Fox clan.

The Fox clan is warned not to disappoint the trust put into them again.

The Hurricane Initiates will watch the coasts of the Phoenix lands for signs of trouble.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 15, 2002)

A teleporting unicorn messenger delivers a few letters to the Clan Champions.
______________________________

*To Toshiro Akodo, Lion Clan Champion*

Toshiro-san, despite our discussion in Otosan Uchi, it wasn't my intention to ignore the attack you suffered. Just when I was sending some troops to back you up, the invaders disappeared just as quickly as they arrived. Let me know if you need the Unicorn's support for anything. Anyone who dares to threaten the Empire must learn a harsh lesson.

Moto Gaheris
______________________________

*To Toku, Monkey Clan Champion*

Toku-san, I see no doubt a man as honorable as you can't possibly be held responsible of the actions the Scorpion contest you. I've given my word to respect Phoenix judgement on the matter, so I can't take military actions against your enemies, but please accept my offer to help your people. A small Unicorn garrison could teleport easily from our outpost in Shinomen Forest to your castle and back, without being noticed by scorpion troops. This way we could deliver you food, weapons and medicines to stand the siege. We could also take civilian refugees to our lands to protect them. I hope this situation won't last long.

May the Kami give you strenght
Moto Gaheris
______________________________

* To Naigotsu Akira, Crane Clan Champion*

It's with great sadness that I learned of your retirement from the Emerald Test. Remember that distance can't keep your true allies from helping you, in times of need.

May Lord Sun protect the Crane from the perils from the sea
Ide Tadaji
______________________________

Iuchi Lixue finally presents herself where the Jade Test is held and asks to see Isawa Akahita.
"I bring a message from my daimyo, lady Yue. She'd like to offer her help, and our family particular talents to help you in the research of the elixir that could heal the tainted Winds. She is confident that my expertise in travel magic will be valuable to our cause."


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 15, 2002)

"Lixue-san, your help and that of the Unicorn is greatly appreciated and welcome. Is there anything you need our immediate help with?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 16, 2002)

The conquesting army on the South Western coast of the main contintinent have finally met a force that can hold them temporary. The Nibelungeon Dwarves can hold the force back, likely through the rest of the turn. They definitely appear to be tainted by most of your shugenja. They believe that the creatures are tainted because all of the land where they have conquered withers as any land conquered by the shadowlands would.

Approximate army size: 200-500 PL depending on how strong one individual soldier in their group is. They are stronger than usual, and there are an equivelent of 100 PL of troops, so that's a pretty good guess at the range. The nibelungeon dwarves have a rough PL of 200 themselves, but they have advanced weapons and training that could make them as strong as 2-6 normal men.

Also note that the Mantis have put a lock down (barring out the crab fleets) around the magic source in the ocean. I don't want to be rude to WR, so if one of you could email him that would probably help. If not, I'll just judge. I'm impartial, but I would have liked to let them do it for entertainment and funs sake.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 19, 2002)

> Creamsteak
> The Fox clan has apparently launched a small skirmish group against the lion territories, well disguised to appear as citizens of the burning sands. Their victory was swift, and their retreat swifter. Apparently they had no intention of killing anyone, or of keeping any land, but they did bring their troops into the Lion Clan's territory and then leave.




A message to the Fox Champion

"Kitsune Ryosei. You have violated the sanctity of Otusan Uchi. You have broken the treaties between our two clans. You have murdered citicens of the Empire and attempted to blame your crimes on an innocent nation, to incite the Empire into an unjust war. You have discarded honour and reason and justice dictates that your sullied clan be wiped off the face of the world.
  Nevertheless, I am not a man who takes pleasure in killing, however justified it might be, and I do not seek to annihilate the Fox, merely to exact a price for your crimes against us to save face for my clan and to save whatever honour remains for your own. I therefore challenge you to a duel, to let your death be the price of peace, though it would honour you, treacherous dog, far more that you deserve.

Toshiro Akodo"

-


> Creamsteak
> Meanwhile, a blight of taint has apparently seeped into the crab, crane, lion, and dragon clans through a food source. Apparently corrupt vegetation has allowed the Shadowlands to poison the tea grown in the northern crab lands, and it has gradually seeped out into the hands of the citizens. This horrible blight has caused almost every village, town, and city under control by these clans to increase in taint score by 1 full point. It doesn't bode well...




Ouch! Well, first of all we stop buying tea from the northern crab lands and start mapping which regions in Lion territory are most affected by the taint. We destroy all our stores of crab-tea. 

-


> Creamsteak
> There is enough to treat the children of the emperor, and that will be done as long as the clans housing those individuals allow it. More of it could be bought from the shadowlands... if both parties agree. More of it could be taken from the shadowlands, if someone could manage to do that.




We teleport a few spellcasters to an unguarded source of the plants to attempt to gather a moderate amount of the substance. If they encounter resistance of any kind they withdraw instantly.

-


> Creamsteak
> The conquesting army on the South Western coast of the main contintinent have finally met a force that can hold them temporary. The Nibelungeon Dwarves can hold the force back, likely through the rest of the turn. They definitely appear to be tainted by most of your shugenja. They believe that the creatures are tainted because all of the land where they have conquered withers as any land conquered by the shadowlands would.
> 
> Approximate army size: 200-500 PL depending on how strong one individual soldier in their group is. They are stronger than usual, and there are an equivelent of 100 PL of troops, so that's a pretty good guess at the range. The nibelungeon dwarves have a rough PL of 200 themselves, but they have advanced weapons and training that could make them as strong as 2-6 normal men.












*OOC:*


: Interesting, does this mean that you have finished the world map (sorry about not being able to help you more with that, I've been rather busy lately.)?

I seem to recall that the Dwarven People's Republic were a lot stronger than 200 PLs, (750 I believe) but maybe they need to keep some forces at the northern border to defend against the Darkspire Demons.

Also, since we have expanded the map far beyond Rokugan and there are several thousand PLs in the rest of the world I think you should revise the trading rules. It doesn't make much sense that a PL 50 faction can trade with a PL500 faction and gain ten times as much from the trade, or that a 50 PL faction can gain  750 PL in a year from trading globally. (If it worked that way IRL small countries would increase their economies 15-fold every year, which would be great for Sweden or the Netherlands but would quickly erase the American world-hegemony.) 
   Maybe the PL gained from trade could be a function of, with a maximum value determined by, the PL of the smallest party in the trade, so that both parties would gain the same amount. And the PL% gained from the volume of trade should be reduced to limit the value of international trade and bring it into proportion to the PL gained by industrialization (which should probably be more profitable, for the reasons of realism and balance.)







The Lion clan continues exploring and mapping the rest of the world, we try to determine the origin of the southern invaders and monitor the conflict with interest.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 19, 2002)

Almost forgot about the spreading taint...

All goods coming into Phoenix lands will closely examined for taint, burning tainted goods.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2002)

The primary good is a luxury, so finding-burning-and removing the tainted tea isn't very difficult.

Serpenteyes...



> I seem to recall that the Dwarven People's Republic were a lot stronger than 200 PLs, (750 I believe) but maybe they need to keep some forces at the northern border to defend against the Darkspire Demons.




That thought would be considered meta-gaming under this situation. You are *probably* right, but then again your powers ability to determine the exact strength increase higher-tech weapons have given the dwarves isn't very accurate. Also, they could be investing part of their power in PL/IR or Tech Development.

I never finished the map for you, but I am implementing use of that particular element right now, as it was influenced by some actions.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 20, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The primary good is a luxury, so finding-burning-and removing the tainted tea isn't very difficult.
> 
> Serpenteyes...
> 
> ...




Of course it would be meta-gaming, I was speaking Ooc, however and I'm not using the knowledge I have Ooc IC. I'm willing to resume working on the map, but I'll need to know where the new nation (s?) you have created are located so that our visions won't contradict. Perhaps you could e-mail me this information.

What do you think about my thoughts concerning the trade rules?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2002)

Yes... I have an idea of how to do the trade rules in a much more controlled way... but I need to make sure the equations (just 2) work right under all circumstances. I'll update you on such progress...

Oh, and the only added faction that I've created is... I'll email you about it. It's just 1, so it isn't very difficult to adjust for.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 22, 2002)

Isawa Akahita and Shiba Temuro appear near the Scorpion lands, requesting an audience with Bayushi Nori.

A letter is sent to the Hare clan, asking them to provide witnesses of the attack as well as at least one of the accussed priests so that they can give testimony. These witnesses and priests are promised protection from the Scorpion for the duration of the talks, and are escorted by 2 PL of troops from the Shiba family, if neccessary.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 23, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *"Lixue-san, your help and that of the Unicorn is greatly appreciated and welcome. Is there anything you need our immediate help with?" *




"Akahita-sama, the Khan's greater concern is the safety and the well being of the heirs. he is eager to offer the strenght to defend them, if you can provide the wisdom. If you can locate them or the places where the jade plant grows, it will be my duty to go there with the speed of a thought and come back safely."


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 24, 2002)

"According to the reports I have heard, the plant grows in an untainted region surrounded by the Shadowlands. It would be a dangerous journey if you tried to reach the place. It shows your courage that you are willing to undertake it. Maybe we can offer some protection."

"The heirs seem to be in Mantis and Scorpion lands. I will travel to the Scorpion soon on the matter of the attacks on the Hare, but the Mantis did not even react to the letter I sent them. It seems that they are ... unhappy about some earlier letters."

Creamsteak, is it possible for me to provide protection from the Taint the same way as I managed to scry on the attackers? Assinging a number of PL devoted to the protection?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2002)

Seems fine with me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2002)

Slight update:

Reports of 'rescue' operations to find the heirs are still going on. Some information says that the heirs currently known are false? Hrm...

Also, A group of shugenja are attempting to gather more of the resources that can naturally treat taint, but I need Sollir to post if he is doing anythin about this after the first successful attempt by the clans... Darkwolf can post his reaction for sollir (who has not posted all week).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 24, 2002)

"I don't fear the Taint. The strenght of the Shiotome, the Battlemaidens, my honorable ancestors will protect me. But any help you can offer to keep me and my men unnoticed is welcome."


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

"The Phoenix will help you in any way we can. We will help you in entering the Shadowlands unnoticed, as well as shielding you from the Taint. I do not doubt your resolve, but the Taint is insidious and even jade may sometimes be insufficient."

OOC: Creamsteak, I will devote the same PL to shielding and hiding the Unicorn troops entering the Shadowlands as I did for the scrying, with the exception of what I wrote in the e-mail to you. Since  it is an uneven number, I'll devote the larger half to hiding the Unicorn, and the other to shield them from the taint, unless Lichtenhart requests a different setup.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Still here like 10 times a day just sneaking around hehe. Just thought be nice to know that I'm not gone or on low activity.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

I have no doubt that you're still active, TFO... I'd just be much more comfortable if I knew what these activities ARE.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Har har m8ty, yar!


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 26, 2002)

The escort for the witnesses from the Hare clan will come to the Scorpion lands, too, now, so that they can act according to their mission as soon as possible.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 6, 2002)

Should stopping imports of tea show assistance in preventing further taint infections in the population in Lion territory the Crane shall follow suit. Also as much imported tea as possible will be seized, tested for taint and traced back to its source, investigating possible points during its transport at which it could be tainted. 20PL will be removed from border patrol to carry out this task.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 9, 2002)

We continue our investigations of the Fox raid into Lion territory. Is it known IC that Otusan Uchi is under the control of the same faction as the Fox clan (Kalanyr)?


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

Considering I went to a great deal of trouble to have a seperate NPC my intention is no it isn't.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2002)

bump


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2003)

> . _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> A letter is returnt to the Lion Damyo, intentional late.
> 
> You dare demand my life, you wish to kill a weaker foe ? Because we were framed ? Coward. At least make your representative one of my skill.




"Framed? I doubt that. If you were framed you would have made every effort to prove your innocence, instead of proving your guilt by your refusal to cooperate with our investigations. Your, intentionally late, letter merely adds further weight to our accusation. The Lion Clan will not tolerate your insults and crimes against our people and the Empire of Rokugan. One way or the other you will be punished, it's up to you to decide wether your entire clan will perish along with you or if you, alone, will pay the price for treachery."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 5, 2003)

OOC- I did try, but the DM never repsonded to my investigations, check a few pages back. Around the time I started having a lot of other online games and didn't keep track of the IRR as much, was a while before I noticed and way to late to do anything about it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2003)

Ooc:



> The Fox immediately begin their own divinations to confirm if they also get this image of the attack.




I guess you did, though Creamsteak might have misunderstood your intentions. He might have believed you meant that you were scrying the attack against the south-eastern subcontinent and since he had already given a general reply about that he didn't care to repeat himself.

I can understand your situation ooc, but IC I'm going to need some sort of credible evidence to let you off the hook. The Lion Clan is not really interested in conquering the Fox but we have been dishonoured and need to save face. Not punishing your crime would ruin our prestige, noone woule ever respect us if we did not do so.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2003)

The Open (I assume) research into the attacks against the Lion Clan revealed the obvious, that the Lion clan wasn't prepared for a sudden incursion, and the not so obvious: That at least three hundred pieces of discarded mundane disguises were used to hide the infiltration into Lion Territory. The costumes were created in cities near the Lion Border, by hundreds of individuals. Their origin, believed to be the fox clan, pans out on a superficial level, however, at least 2/3rds if not more of the Foxx clan can provice valid proof of their residence during the attack, and at least one fox officer who admits to single-handedly organizing commoners to perform raids has killed himself for his crime, ending the common belief of fox implications, however, it still seems likely that more rebels do exist.

Does that help anyone?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2003)

Ooc:

"Help?"  It makes it all very much more complicated. We shall have to consider this carefully. The Fox are still not completely exonerated, nor can they be sentenced yet...

We attempt to capture some of the rebels for interrogation, requesting the cooperation of the authorities of Otusan Ushi and the imperial provinces.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 12, 2003)

ooc:
Bump. Maybe it's time to wrap up this turn, I have nothing more to post until turn 2, neither, it seems, does anyone else.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 12, 2003)

not anymore for a loongg time, this game needs some more dynamics and a good recap of turn 1 to get everyone active again. It need a adrenaline boost, it aint worth dying.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 17, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *I agree  *



OOC: I'd just like to say, that this is the 2nd IR that I've spent with a suspended attack planned against you. It was planned from about the moment you joined the IR as well, as can be seen in a particular chatroom log, I'm sure . Man, seriously, what is my problem? Why don't I ever attack you if I plan it every turn? I sit there and micro-manage my movements to maximize efficiency, then I don't do anything! What's my problem?


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 17, 2003)

You're Good, CS...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2003)

Lol! At least that shows that I can still inspire fear .  I guess I should take that as a compliment.

Is it safe to assume that it's too late in the turn for anyone to attack anyone else?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 17, 2003)

I wonder if I am on anyone's attack list...


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 17, 2003)

Guess I'm not that high on any attack list (yet ), though I have a feeling I am number one on the 'favorite scapegoat list'...:/


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Guess I'm not that high on any attack list (yet ), though I have a feeling I am number one on the 'favorite scapegoat list'...:/ *




Xenofobes


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 17, 2003)

> Xenofobes




lmao!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> lmao! *




Are you mocking me!?!?!   (jk)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 18, 2003)

You sure right I am


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2003)

Before this turn ends I am going to launch an assault on tbe Burning Sands since this whole thing started with an apparent raid by them.

The Fox prepare for war!


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 18, 2003)

HF walking Kalanyr


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *You sure right I am  *




*editing attack list*


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *HF walking Kalanyr *



 Well, actually, he's been on this walk for a while already. This, I assume, is just his official declaration.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 18, 2003)

And I don't know this because...?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *And I don't know this because...? *



They are not there yet. When they get there, you'd definitely get informed. As it is, nobody had any idea that the Fox group was moving to attack you. They were cutting through friendly lands to take the most unnoticed path. They are roughly 1/2 of the way there, I surmise, as it's been 2 weeks in the work.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 18, 2003)

1/2 means what? 500 miles? halfway through friendly territory?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *1/2 means what? 500 miles? halfway through friendly territory? *



It's not that relevant Janos. The attack won't be reaching you till turn 2, most likely. 40 miles a day for 20 days would still pass 800 miles. If you want to debate how far they would actually be able to make it, debate it with Kal. Kal started this trip roughly two weeks ago IRL, game time wise, we've been frozen on the worlds longest week for a month (the Emerald Contest), and it just feels wrong having to state that he can't get anything done till the contest is over.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 18, 2003)

Right, well, just let me know when I spot them...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> * They were cutting through friendly lands to take the most unnoticed path. *




ooc: That wouldn't be the lands of the Lion Clan, would it? We are keeping a watchful eye on anything coming out of Otusan Uchi.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ooc: That wouldn't be the lands of the Lion Clan, would it? We are keeping a watchful eye on anything coming out of Otusan Uchi. *



No, and the Fox are not primarily from Otasan Uchi.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2003)

I might as well bump this.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2003)

Did perhaps some Phoenix see something?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Did perhaps some Phoenix see something? *



 Yes. You know it's going on, as I have no notes on attempting to conceal this movement beyond not announcing it until now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2003)

Turn 1 is over. I've started a Thread for post Turn 1 discussions on the Game. It should take a while to completely clean out our ducts, but it'll be done.


----------

